# Motivazioni



## Old Pinguino (12 Aprile 2007)

Torno ora dal prof di cucina, 3anno alberghiera per il primo figlio, stesso discorso uguale del secondo. Come mai si comporta così ha avuto una flessione tremenda dall'anno scorso forse glielo bocciamo cosa è successo forse problemi in famiglia ecc... Di mandarlo dal psicologo se la è risparmiata. Io dentro di me a bollire di rabbia e volevo urlarli in faccia "Provi lei a scoprire che hanno una mamma troia che si è fatta sbattere per tanti anni dal papà del loro cugino che è il classico tipo che basta che respirano e lo hanno scoperto nella maniera peggiore, le telefonate del tipo, e forse il secondo non è mio".Vedete tutti a dirmi di andarmene, dovrei anche farlo ma se mollo anchio cosa succede ai mie figli? Questo è una dei motivi che ai traditori spaccherei la testa sono dei vigliacchi che posto di sedersi al tavolo con il coniuge, anche se difficile, e parlare delle difficoltà preferiscono farsi scopare da un'altro fregandosene altamente di tuttu e tutti poi quando scoperti con conseguenti casini, loro ti amano era un brutto periodo ecc.. le palle standard dei bastardi traditori. Per loro meglio farsi sbattere è più facile i figli il marito ma chi se ne frega l'importante per il momento è divertirsi. Le conseguenze per loro non esistono, non è meglio divorziare subito con serenità, è finita ho trovato un'altro. No!!! Meglio ridurre i figli così il marito dalla psicologa, non sò più comportami con i figli devo difendere una indefindibile. Siete dei pezzi di merda neanche dei vostri figli avete rispetto. Scusate lo sfogo ma non ce la faccio più a tentare di far tornare un po di rispetto verso la madre e a vivere così, forse domani mi passa e ritrovo la calma.


----------



## La Lupa (12 Aprile 2007)

Forza Pingui.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io non so mai cosa dirti quando scrivi perchè la tua storia è allucinante e il tuo dolore carne viva.

Posso solo augurarti di cuore di trovare scampo, di tornare sereno.
Accenderò un lumino per te, stasera.


----------



## Iris (12 Aprile 2007)

*Pinguino*

Comprensibilissimo sfogo.

Ma rimanendo in casa a farti umiliare da quella specie di moglie che ti ritrovi, non salvi nè te stesso , nè i figli, pari solo il C...o a chi non lo merita.
Puoi essere un ottimo genitore (lo sarai-ne sono sicura), ponendo fine ad una farsa che neanche i tuoi figli sopportano più.

Dopo la inevitabile separazione ( è inevitabile, fattene una ragione), i tuoi figli staranno meglio, e tu, libero finalmente da quella donnetta, avrai la testa più sgombra per occuparti di loro.


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (12 Aprile 2007)

*posso solo...*

posso solo augurarti buona fortuna...non mi sono mai trovato in una situazione simile...quindi non ho idea di cosa significa...che dirti...spero tu possa trovare un po' di serenita'


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Aprile 2007)

Pinguino ha detto:


> Torno ora dal prof di cucina, 3anno alberghiera per il primo figlio, stesso discorso uguale del secondo. Come mai si comporta così ha avuto una flessione tremenda dall'anno scorso forse glielo bocciamo cosa è successo forse problemi in famiglia ecc... Di mandarlo dal psicologo se la è risparmiata. Io dentro di me a bollire di rabbia e volevo urlarli in faccia "Provi lei a scoprire che hanno una mamma troia che si è fatta sbattere per tanti anni dal papà del loro cugino che è il classico tipo che basta che respirano e lo hanno scoperto nella maniera peggiore, le telefonate del tipo, e forse il secondo non è mio".Vedete tutti a dirmi di andarmene, dovrei anche farlo ma se mollo anchio cosa succede ai mie figli? Questo è una dei motivi che ai traditori spaccherei la testa sono dei vigliacchi che posto di sedersi al tavolo con il coniuge, anche se difficile, e parlare delle difficoltà preferiscono farsi scopare da un'altro fregandosene altamente di tuttu e tutti poi quando scoperti con conseguenti casini, loro ti amano era un brutto periodo ecc.. le palle standard dei bastardi traditori. Per loro meglio farsi sbattere è più facile i figli il marito ma chi se ne frega l'importante per il momento è divertirsi. Le conseguenze per loro non esistono, non è meglio divorziare subito con serenità, è finita ho trovato un'altro. No!!! Meglio ridurre i figli così il marito dalla psicologa, non sò più comportami con i figli devo difendere una indefindibile. Siete dei pezzi di merda neanche dei vostri figli avete rispetto. Scusate lo sfogo ma non ce la faccio più a tentare di far tornare un po di rispetto verso la madre e a vivere così, forse domani mi passa e ritrovo la calma.


Pingu'..ascolta...te lo dico sottovoce perchè immagino quanto la rabbia sia devastante...e stai malissimo..e comprendo bene..

I tuoi bimbi non hanno bisogno di avere un padre che _difende la _madre. i tuoi piccoli hanno bisogno di una madre, e di un padre...e tu sei un ottimo padre.
 Di una madre e di una padre che li sappiano accudire.

Di un padre che riesce a difendere il rispetto che ha di se stesso, della propria immagine, dellla propria serenità , i bambini imparano da quello che vivono, non da quello che sentono....e se tu cercherai serenità ( per quanto difficile sia ) respireranno la stessa aria.



da questo, solo da questo impareranno...stai loro accanto e non ti preoccupare dell'imagine che tua moglie puo' dare di sè stessa, non puoi e non devi controllare tutto...meglio un pezzo sano ( il tuo ) e uno malato...che entrambi scoppiati...loro hanno bisogno di un punto di riferimento, e quello giusto sei TU ...forse domani migliorerà anche lei..ma di questo per ora non ti devi preoccupare... pensa al tuo bene, non perdere la testa perchè una mela diventi una pera, il tuo equilibrio sarà quello dei tuoi bimbi, la tua serenità sarà la loro.

ti abbraccio Pinguino.


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto bene...

ci si separa dal coniuge, NON DAI FIGLI, pinguino, ricordatelo..sempre!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Aprile 2007)

una cosa ancora Pingu'...


non ti preoccupare se un cucciolo perderà un anno...queste sono inevitabili conseguenze che ahinoi pagano soprattutto LORO...una bocciatura scolastica non è importante...è la causa che lo è...


----------



## La Lupa (12 Aprile 2007)

Brava Micia.


----------



## Bruja (12 Aprile 2007)

*Pinguino*

Non serve che dica tante cose............sei un padre protettivo, ma  non devi evitare ai tuoi figli di "formarsi le difese immunitarie" contro i guai della vita.
Quando ci si separa è previsto l'affido condiviso e, dati i precedenti, puoi pretendere che i figli siano "difesi" dalle storture psicologiche che può infliggergli tua moglie.  Cercati un buon avvocato del diritto di famiglia, spiega la situazione, chiedi pareri........... non è possibile che tutti paghiate per lei e che nessuno faccia nulla per salvaguardare davvero l'integrità ed il futuro dei figli........... Tu sei in perfetta buonafede ma agendo come fai sei l'alibi della indegnità di tua moglie.
Quando un rapporto è in rovina, e lo vuoi tenere in piedi, è come dipingere a nuovo un rudere, crollerà comunque ed avrai impegnato inutilmente tempo e vita, e non solo la tua.....
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Aprile 2007)

*Scusa se mi permetto...*

...e probabilmente sarò l'ultima persona (o una delle ultime) che vorresti sentire dare consigli.

Posso capire la tua fragilità emotiva in questo momento, il tuo scoramento, ma ai tuoi figli stai dando un'immagine di te davvero controproducente.

Come puoi pretendere che possano affrontare questa brutta situazione se non vedono in te nessuna sicurezza, nessuna determinazione ma solo rassegnazione e rabbia impotente?

E' a te che loro guardano come ultimo scoglio a cui aggrapparsi e cosa vedono? Un mucchietto di sabbia che si squaglia sotto le onde di ciò che fa tua moglie e che lei ancora riesce a farti andar giù!

Dici che è meglio divorziare subito piuttosto che tradire? Allora sii coerente!! Il divorzio (o meglio la separazione intanto) può venir chiesta da entrambi i coniugi, giusto? Chiedilo tu no?!?

Come puoi infine permettere che tuo figlio si angosci nel dubbio se sei suo padre o no? Fagli sentire che lui è COMUNQUE tuo figlio, per quanto male possa aver fatto sua madre.
O se dovessi scoprire che fosse davvero, così lo ripudieresti?


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2007)

Scusa ma hai affrontato il problema con tua moglie? Ormai le carte sono scoperte...se decidi di restare, non puoi restare su un cumulo di macerie, dovete ricostruire assieme. Se non c'è questa possibilità meglio, molto meglio, cercare di mettersi d'accordo su una civile separazione. Meglio per te, per lei, e soprattutto per i vostri figli. Che potrebbero risentire, e molto, del clima attuale nella vostra casa più che tradimento in se della tua compagna.
In ogni caso, non far mai mancare oltre al sostegno, l'amore per i tuoi figli. Al primo, e in particolar modo, al secondo.


----------



## Old Ari (13 Aprile 2007)

Pinguino ha detto:


> Torno ora dal prof di cucina, 3anno alberghiera per il primo figlio, stesso discorso uguale del secondo. Come mai si comporta così ha avuto una flessione tremenda dall'anno scorso forse glielo bocciamo cosa è successo forse problemi in famiglia ecc... Di mandarlo dal psicologo se la è risparmiata. Io dentro di me a bollire di rabbia e volevo urlarli in faccia "Provi lei a scoprire che hanno una mamma troia che si è fatta sbattere per tanti anni dal papà del loro cugino che è il classico tipo che basta che respirano e lo hanno scoperto nella maniera peggiore, le telefonate del tipo, e forse il secondo non è mio".Vedete tutti a dirmi di andarmene, dovrei anche farlo ma se mollo anchio cosa succede ai mie figli? Questo è una dei motivi che ai traditori spaccherei la testa sono dei vigliacchi che posto di sedersi al tavolo con il coniuge, anche se difficile, e parlare delle difficoltà preferiscono farsi scopare da un'altro fregandosene altamente di tuttu e tutti poi quando scoperti con conseguenti casini, loro ti amano era un brutto periodo ecc.. le palle standard dei bastardi traditori. Per loro meglio farsi sbattere è più facile i figli il marito ma chi se ne frega l'importante per il momento è divertirsi. *Le conseguenze per loro non esistono, non è meglio divorziare subito con serenità, è finita ho trovato un'altro. No!!! Meglio ridurre i figli così il marito dalla psicologa, non sò più comportami con i figli devo difendere una indefindibile*. Siete dei pezzi di merda neanche dei vostri figli avete rispetto. Scusate lo sfogo ma non ce la faccio più a tentare di far tornare un po di rispetto verso la madre e a vivere così, forse domani mi passa e ritrovo la calma.


Ciao Pinguino,
primo su tutto ti sono vicina, capisco il tuo dolore, capisco l'impotenza di essere forte.
Però rileggi la frase che hai scritto. Un matrimonio non finisce solo perchè c'è un tradimento. Può finire per mille ragioni, ma in ognuna di queste mille ragioni bisogna trovare la forza di dire quello che hai scirtto. Prendere coraggio e divorziare.
Tua moglie ha sbagliato (oltre che in tutta la situazione), a non fare quello che scrivi. Tu ora stai "sbagliando" (lo scrivo tra virgolette perchè non trovo un altro termine e non voglio giudicare) a non farlo in questa situazione. 
E chi paga, come giustamente scrivi, sono i figli. Prima per tua moglie, ora...purtroppo...per te.
on devi difendere l'indifendibili, devi dare a quei bimbi la certezza, la solidità, la capaictà di affrontare le cose, che a volte sono anche brutte, ma sanno che si può fare.
Se ti separi non vuol dire che hai mollato, ma che con coscienza hai affrontato una situazione fornendo chiarezza ai tuoi figli. E' questo che loro vedranno.
Quinid, da ora in poi, fai vedere ai tuoi bimbi su che figura granitica possono contare, nel bene e nel male. Ma non fargli vedere che possono contare su un uomo che si lascia umiliare, che non sa reagire, che non prende decisioni sensate, che è debole e rimarrà debole...perchè per rimanere dove stai devi essere debole...

Un bacio


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Aprile 2007)

Pinguino,
leggendo la tua storia, mi rendo conto che le mie sono state "passeggiate di salute". Ma pur sempre di tradimento si tratta. Pur sempre di psicologi e psichiatri ("adoperati" da noi traditi, s'intende) si tratta.
Mi ritrovo a pensare ancora una volta che, nonostante siano i traditori ad avere problemi e a dover farsi curare, siamo sempre noi traditi a ridurci come uno straccio e ad avere la peggio.
Chissà se esiste giustizia su questo pianeta...
Ritornando a te, cerca di riprenderti. Lo so, non è facile.
Per quanto riguarda il tuo sfogo, no problem. Ti capisco.
Forza e coraggio.
Air


----------



## Iris (13 Aprile 2007)

Esiste...esiste...
Certi soggetti si fanno giustizia da sè. Certo il male che fanno lascia cicatrici...è doloroso quando a soffrirne sono i figli. E' per loro che Pinguino HA IL DOVERE DI REAGIRE.


----------



## Old Nadamas (13 Aprile 2007)

*Pinguino*

caro amico deluso, trovo qui il solito stuolo delle "fighe" che ti commiserano e tu a leccarti le ferite e compiangerti. Lo sai cosa sono le "fighe"? Nel meridione sono le commari pagate per andare a piangere nei banchetti funebri. Ed ora ecco le "fighe " elettroniche, le comari di tradimento...sai che ti dico caro Pinguino? non hai le palle, non hai spina dorsale.
Smettila di piagnuccolare come una recluta inculata e diventa uomo. Se sei cornuto forse è perchè sei sempre stato così, un cagasotto...
Scusa la sincerità e la franchezza ma forse ti stimolano più queste poche righe che la compassione caritatevole e ipocrita delle "fighe" sempre buoniste.
comunque auguri, ne hai bisogno.


----------



## Iris (13 Aprile 2007)

Gradirei essere sottratta dal novero delle fighe elettroniche e buoniste!!!
Non sono proprio il tipo!!!


----------



## Old Nadamas (13 Aprile 2007)

*irsi*

ok - una! ma il vibratore?


----------



## Old Ari (13 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> caro amico deluso, trovo qui il solito stuolo delle "fighe" che ti commiserano e tu a leccarti le ferite e compiangerti. Lo sai cosa sono le "fighe"? Nel meridione sono le commari pagate per andare a piangere nei banchetti funebri. Ed ora ecco le "fighe " elettroniche, le comari di tradimento...sai che ti dico caro Pinguino? non hai le palle, non hai spina dorsale.
> Smettila di piagnuccolare come una recluta inculata e diventa uomo. Se sei cornuto forse è perchè sei sempre stato così, un cagasotto...
> Scusa la sincerità e la franchezza ma forse ti stimolano più queste poche righe che la compassione caritatevole e ipocrita delle "fighe" sempre buoniste.
> comunque auguri, ne hai bisogno.


Perfetto. Mai parole più sensate. COncordo su tutta la linea Pingui e sono parole sante dette da estranei solo ed esclusivamente per il tuo bene.
Però mi elimino anch'io dalle fighe....o meglio, mi va bene se per fighe si intende pezzi di gnocca, ma figa caritatevole no.

Baci


----------



## Bruja (13 Aprile 2007)

*Nada..........*

Me ne hanno dette di tutti i colori ma della "pre-fica" ...........parola è la prima volta! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Old Nadamas (13 Aprile 2007)

*per ARI*

ok, Ari, - 2....e tu lo usi il vibra????


----------



## Iris (13 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> ok - una! ma il vibratore?


Te l'ho detto che non sono elettrica!!!


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> caro amico deluso, trovo qui il solito stuolo delle "fighe" che ti commiserano e tu a leccarti le ferite e compiangerti. Lo sai cosa sono le "fighe"? Nel meridione sono le commari pagate per andare a piangere nei banchetti funebri. Ed ora ecco le "fighe " elettroniche, le comari di tradimento...sai che ti dico caro Pinguino? non hai le palle, non hai spina dorsale.
> Smettila di piagnuccolare come una recluta inculata e diventa uomo. *Se sei cornuto forse è perchè sei sempre stato così, un cagasotto...*
> Scusa la sincerità e la franchezza ma forse ti stimolano più queste poche righe che la compassione caritatevole e ipocrita delle "fighe" sempre buoniste.
> comunque auguri, ne hai bisogno.


Trovo questa frase particolarmente stronza. Una cosa è stimolare per ottenere una reazione, un'altra cosa un giudizio sommario (e pure fortemente offensivo...).
Tra l'eccessivo buonismo e l'insulto, penso si possa trovare una ragionevole via di mezzo.


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> caro amico deluso, trovo qui il solito stuolo delle "fighe" che ti commiserano e tu a leccarti le ferite e compiangerti. Lo sai cosa sono le "fighe"? Nel meridione sono le commari pagate per andare a piangere nei banchetti funebri. Ed ora ecco le "fighe " elettroniche, le comari di tradimento...sai che ti dico caro Pinguino? non hai le palle, non hai spina dorsale.
> Smettila di piagnuccolare come una recluta inculata e diventa uomo. Se sei cornuto forse è perchè sei sempre stato così, un cagasotto...
> Scusa la sincerità e la franchezza ma forse ti stimolano più queste poche righe che la compassione caritatevole e ipocrita delle "fighe" sempre buoniste.
> comunque auguri, ne hai bisogno.


Sei proprio sicuro che Pinguino (Pinguino inteso come persona tradita) non ha palle, non ha spina dorsale, piagnucola come una recluta inculata e se è stato tradito è forse perchè è sempre stato un cagasotto?!?!?!?
Non sto scendendo in campo come avvocato di Pinguino, ma come più volte tradito.
Scusa ma non concordo con quanto da te affermato.
Air


----------



## Iris (13 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> ok, Ari, - 2....e tu lo usi il vibra????


Mi preoccupi con questa storia del vibratore...tirati su...


----------



## Old Nadamas (13 Aprile 2007)

*air e moltimodi*

air sei stato molto volte tradito? allora è traumatico e masochistico...l'incidente di percorso capita a tutti me compreso ma l'incalzare della continuità dimostra perversione verso se stessi...non sei una vittima sei un predestinato.






cara moltimodi, il tuo nome è la spiegazione alla mia reazione. Pinguino deve uscire dal limbo della compassione, solo così potrà affrontare la vita senza autocastrazioni...del resto c'è chi ha fatto il vietnam e chi gioca alla guerra coi fucili a pallini.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> air sei stato molto volte tradito? allora è traumatico e masochistico...l'incidente di percorso capita a tutti me compreso ma l'incalzare della continuità dimostra perversione verso se stessi...non sei una vittima sei un predestinato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sono piu' o meno d'accordo con te... ma potevi evitarti il senzapalle o come hai chiamato Pinguino...


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> air sei stato molto volte tradito? allora è traumatico e masochistico...l'incidente di percorso capita a tutti me compreso ma l'incalzare della continuità dimostra perversione verso se stessi...non sei una vittima sei un predestinato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> air sei stato molto volte tradito? allora è traumatico e masochistico...l'incidente di percorso capita a tutti me compreso ma l'incalzare della continuità dimostra perversione verso se stessi...non sei una vittima sei un predestinato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vorrei fossi più chiaro sulla questione relativa al mio nick e alla reazione...e perdona la scarsa arguzia. 
Nel mio precedente intervento rivolto a pinguino, sostenevo esattamente la stessa cosa. Ma ritengo che dare una mano a qualcuno in difficoltà, non debba affatto passare attraverso la strada degli insulti (oltretutto gratuiti).
C'è che ha fatto il vietnam e ci ha lasciato le penne. E chi giocava...continua a giocare.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Aprile 2007)

> Nadamas ha detto:
> 
> 
> > air sei stato molto volte tradito? allora è traumatico e masochistico...l'incidente di percorso capita a tutti me compreso ma l'incalzare della continuità dimostra perversione verso se stessi...non sei una vittima sei un predestinato.
> ...


----------



## Old Nadamas (13 Aprile 2007)

*Air & MM*

caro Air, grazie per la simpatia. Il fatto di essere traditori non esclude l'essere traditi.
Anzi spesso sono ferite ancora più difficili da rimarginare ma è chiaro che bisogna essere realisti e sapersi difendere. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Caro MM, se tu mi conoscessi sapresti che sono molto radicale.
Mi sipace per Pinguino, perchè soffre e si vede, ma essre troppo leccosi nei suoi confronti serve solo ad aggravare la sua ansia.
Ripeto basta coi compiangimenti e via allo schieramento in campo, anche un pinguino può diventare orca...


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Aprile 2007)

Pinguino ha detto:


> Torno ora dal prof di cucina, 3anno alberghiera per il primo figlio, stesso discorso uguale del secondo. Come mai si comporta così ha avuto una flessione tremenda dall'anno scorso forse glielo bocciamo cosa è successo forse problemi in famiglia ecc... Di mandarlo dal psicologo se la è risparmiata. Io dentro di me a bollire di rabbia e volevo urlarli in faccia "Provi lei a scoprire che hanno una mamma troia che si è fatta sbattere per tanti anni dal papà del loro cugino che è il classico tipo che basta che respirano e lo hanno scoperto nella maniera peggiore, le telefonate del tipo, e forse il secondo non è mio".Vedete tutti a dirmi di andarmene, dovrei anche farlo ma se mollo anchio cosa succede ai mie figli? Questo è una dei motivi che ai traditori spaccherei la testa sono dei vigliacchi che posto di sedersi al tavolo con il coniuge, anche se difficile, e parlare delle difficoltà preferiscono farsi scopare da un'altro fregandosene altamente di tuttu e tutti poi quando scoperti con conseguenti casini, loro ti amano era un brutto periodo ecc.. le palle standard dei bastardi traditori. Per loro meglio farsi sbattere è più facile i figli il marito ma chi se ne frega l'importante per il momento è divertirsi. Le conseguenze per loro non esistono, non è meglio divorziare subito con serenità, è finita ho trovato un'altro. No!!! Meglio ridurre i figli così il marito dalla psicologa, non sò più comportami con i figli devo difendere una indefindibile. Siete dei pezzi di merda neanche dei vostri figli avete rispetto. Scusate lo sfogo ma non ce la faccio più a tentare di far tornare un po di rispetto verso la madre e a vivere così, forse domani mi passa e ritrovo la calma.


...amico mio, i traditori, non sono dei vigliacchi...sono uomini e donne...che scelgono...PER SE'...ora, TU devi scegliere PER TE...secondo i TUOI valori...secondo i TUOI costrutti personali...scegli...assumiti la respons-ABILITA' di scegliere...sei fermo, bloccato, annichilito...rimettiti in moto...scegli cosa è meglio...PER TE...elabora il campo percettivo...e scegli...RIMANI CENTRATO IN TE STESSO...cerca di farti PURO OSSERVATORE...guarda...valuta...ascoltati e...AGISCI...PER TE...amico...TU, SEI IMPORTANTE...TU...VALI...SEI UN UNIVERSO DI COSE...CONTINUA AD ESPANDERTI...diventerai FONTE DI BENE...per TE e per i tuoi figli...


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> ...l'incidente di percorso capita a tutti me compreso ma l'incalzare della continuità dimostra perversione verso se stessi...non sei una vittima sei un predestinato.


Spero che questo tu non lo pensi realmente. Puo' essere anche vero in qualche singolocaso, ma generalizzare così è folle.
p.s.: moltimodi è un lui.


----------



## La Lupa (13 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> caro Air, grazie per la simpatia. Il fatto di essere traditori non esclude l'essere traditi.
> Anzi spesso sono ferite ancora più difficili da rimarginare ma è chiaro che bisogna essere realisti e sapersi difendere.
> 
> 
> ...


Forse no.

Nada, che cazzo dici?

Magari proprio no.


----------



## Iris (13 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Forse no.
> 
> Nada, che cazzo dici?
> 
> Magari proprio no.


Me lo chiedo anche io! Non è che la tipa lo ha rimbambito!!!
Mi dispiacerebbe proprio.
Nada, torna in te!


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...amico mio, i traditori, non sono dei vigliacchi...sono uomini e donne...che scelgono...PER SE'...ora, TU devi scegliere PER TE...secondo i TUOI valori...secondo i TUOI costrutti personali...scegli...assumiti la respons-ABILITA' di scegliere...sei fermo, bloccato, annichilito...rimettiti in moto...scegli cosa è meglio...PER TE...elabora il campo percettivo...e scegli...RIMANI CENTRATO IN TE STESSO...cerca di farti PURO OSSERVATORE...guarda...valuta...ascoltati e...AGISCI...PER TE...amico...TU, SEI IMPORTANTE...TU...VALI...SEI UN UNIVERSO DI COSE...CONTINUA AD ESPANDERTI...diventerai FONTE DI BENE...per TE e per i tuoi figli...


Questo mi sembra un intervento costruttivo, e che può essere d'aiuto. Come vedi caro Nadamas non serve insultare per dare una scossa a qualcuno


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...amico mio, i traditori, non sono dei vigliacchi...sono uomini e donne...che scelgono...PER SE'...ora, TU devi scegliere PER TE...secondo i TUOI valori...secondo i TUOI costrutti personali...scegli...assumiti la respons-ABILITA' di scegliere...sei fermo, bloccato, annichilito...rimettiti in moto...scegli cosa è meglio...PER TE...elabora il campo percettivo...e scegli...RIMANI CENTRATO IN TE STESSO...cerca di farti PURO OSSERVATORE...guarda...valuta...ascoltati e...AGISCI...PER TE...amico...TU, SEI IMPORTANTE...TU...VALI...SEI UN UNIVERSO DI COSE...CONTINUA AD ESPANDERTI...diventerai FONTE DI BENE...per TE e per i tuoi figli...


 

























   e bravo il Chen


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2007)

*Quoto*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Questo mi sembra un intervento costruttivo, e che può essere d'aiuto. Come vedi caro Nadamas non serve insultare per dare una scossa a qualcuno


Bravo Chen !
Quando ci vuole ci vuole !


----------



## Old Nadamas (13 Aprile 2007)

*bene, bene*

benone il dialogo si fa incalzante...come che dico, che dite voi comari sempre inclini al perdono prodiano..toc.toc.toc....no la tipa non mi ha rimbambito tranki ragazze....trovo le parole di chensamurai centrate ma demagogiche...la realtà e la strada e la merda di cane che si calpesta..eppoi sapete che nelle mie "offese" c'è turpiloquoi ma non offesa...meglio scuotere la radice che i rami in alto...comunque mi inchino


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2007)

*Ma ti rendi conto???!!!!!*



Nadamas ha detto:


> caro amico deluso, trovo qui il solito stuolo delle "fighe" che ti commiserano e tu a leccarti le ferite e compiangerti. Lo sai cosa sono le "fighe"? Nel meridione sono le commari pagate per andare a piangere nei banchetti funebri. Ed ora ecco le "fighe " elettroniche, le comari di tradimento...sai che ti dico caro Pinguino? non hai le palle, non hai spina dorsale.
> *Smettila di piagnuccolare come una recluta inculata e diventa uomo*. Se sei cornuto forse è perchè sei sempre stato così, un cagasotto...
> Scusa la sincerità e la franchezza ma forse ti stimolano più queste poche righe che la compassione caritatevole e ipocrita delle "fighe" sempre buoniste.
> comunque auguri, ne hai bisogno.


Signore perdona loro perché non sanno quello che dicono!!!
Almeno spero... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Nada sei rientrato con uno stile da elefante i cristalleria che ..nonostante le orecchie..non credo che tu sia nello spirito per ascoltare le argomentazioni ..o la capisci o la capisci


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> benone il dialogo si fa incalzante...come che dico, che dite voi comari sempre inclini al *perdono prodiano*..toc.toc.toc....no la tipa non mi ha rimbambito tranki ragazze....trovo le parole di chensamurai centrate ma demagogiche...la realtà e la strada e la merda di cane che si calpesta*.*.eppoi sapete che nelle mie "offese" c'è turpiloquoi ma non offesa...meglio scuotere la radice che i rami in alto...comunque mi inchino


E che sarebbe?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Ah non c'è offesa? Cagasotto ...mi sembrava.....


----------



## Old Nadamas (13 Aprile 2007)

*P&R*

e come dovrei entrare come una candida libellula con garze e ceerotti da spartire?
ci siete già voi a fare promuovere viaggi a Lourdes.


----------



## Old Nadamas (13 Aprile 2007)

*moltimodi*

scusa molti modi in che modo tra tutti i modi dovrei dire cagasotto?
ma quale offesa..smettila...


----------



## Old Ari (13 Aprile 2007)

Nada ha utilizzato9 parole decisamente dure...ma vere.
Nel senso che sembra che Pingui sia ancora qui a piangersi addosso a cercare  motivi per dare colpe alla moglie (che ne ha ecome). Ma non reagisce, è come un bimbo che piange si lamente ma non fa nulla per migliorare la situazione.

La responsabilità del malessere dei figli è nata sicuramente dalla moglie, ma ora è di entrambi. E Pingui non se ne sta assumendo la responsabilità perchè non sta affrontando la situazione.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2007)

*Magari*



Nadamas ha detto:


> e come dovrei entrare come una candida libellula con garze e ceerotti da spartire?
> ci siete già voi a fare promuovere viaggi a Lourdes.


Leggendo tutti gli interventi di una persona ..capirne la sensibilità e intervenendo con i modi appropriati o...quando si ha qualcosa da dire...
...


----------



## La Lupa (13 Aprile 2007)

...Magari...


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> scusa molti modi in che modo tra tutti i modi dovrei dire cagasotto?
> ma quale offesa..smettila...


Aho' guarda che so leggere...recluta inculata e cagasotto l'hai scrittu tu a pingù


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2007)

*rileggi...*



Ari ha detto:


> Nada ha utilizzato9 parole decisamente dure...ma vere.
> Nel senso che sembra che Pingui sia ancora qui a piangersi addosso a cercare motivi per dare colpe alla moglie (che ne ha ecome). Ma non reagisce, è come un bimbo che piange si lamente ma non fa nulla per migliorare la situazione.
> 
> La responsabilità del malessere dei figli è nata sicuramente dalla moglie, ma ora è di entrambi. E Pingui non se ne sta assumendo la responsabilità perchè non sta affrontando la situazione.


Nada non ha usato parole dure..ha mancato di sensibilità e ha usato metafore raccapriccianti e che denotano una mentalità maschilista agghiacciante, ributtante e pericolosa...


----------



## La Lupa (13 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nada non ha usato parole dure..ha mancato di sensibilità e ha usato metafore raccapriccianti e che denotano una *mentalità maschilista agghiacciante, ributtante e pericolosa*...


Hai fatto la scoperta!!!


----------



## Iris (13 Aprile 2007)

Facciamo rispondere Pinguino..almeno smette di pensare alla moglie e reagisce!!!


----------



## Old Nadamas (13 Aprile 2007)

*P&R*

allora siamo seri. spesso ognuno di noi cerca nella confessione la complicità e assoluzione del confessore...citiamo le cose con una sintassi a noi favorevole dando per scontato la assoluzione complice di chi ci ascolta e spesso l'ipocrisia o un finto buonismo del confessore anzichè aiutarci emettenso il suo reale parere ci porta al naufragio totale.
Tantoper spiegare..cara P&R ho giocato per anni a football e credimi sono sempre stato corretto e poco falloso ma quando trovavo un avversario falloso non gli dievo "a dai smettila", reagivo e reagivo in amniera tanto furba e maliziosa che spesso l'altro collezionava ematomi e gonfiori ed io mai una ammonizione...mi capisci?
continuiamo a dire poveo Pingu, povero ragazzo, che moglie troia che bambini sofrtunati e sapete come finisce il Pingu? finisce anora mazzuolato e triste ed invece necessita di una scossa di prendersela ad esempio con me che lo "apostrofo" senzapalle cagasott così spero che alnemi una reazione la abbia ed il sangue nelle sue vene torni ad essere bollente, se mai lo è stao.
baci


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2007)

*Sì ..però*



Iris ha detto:


> Facciamo rispondere Pinguino..almeno smette di pensare alla moglie e reagisce!!!


...meglio che Pinguino prima legga altri interventi passati di Nada e abbia le conoscenze utili per  ... "usare quel che ha detto contro di lui"... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vabbè che Nada parla per il bene altrui...
...e ci deve pure spiegare come siamo fatte e cosa dobbiamo fare per provare piacere...


----------



## Old Nadamas (13 Aprile 2007)

*P&R*

???????????????????????? incomprensibile, I don't understand, sorry, pls explain me


----------



## Old Vulvia (13 Aprile 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...amico mio, *i traditori, non sono dei vigliacchi...sono uomini e donne...che scelgono...PER SE'*...ora, TU devi scegliere PER TE...secondo i TUOI valori...secondo i TUOI costrutti personali...scegli...assumiti la respons-ABILITA' di scegliere...sei fermo, bloccato, annichilito...rimettiti in moto...scegli cosa è meglio...PER TE...elabora il campo percettivo...e scegli...RIMANI CENTRATO IN TE STESSO...cerca di farti PURO OSSERVATORE...guarda...valuta...ascoltati e...AGISCI...PER TE...amico...TU, SEI IMPORTANTE...TU...VALI...SEI UN UNIVERSO DI COSE...CONTINUA AD ESPANDERTI...diventerai FONTE DI BENE...per TE e per i tuoi figli...


Non sono molto d'accordo.
Ora Pinguino sa che la moglie _ha scelto per sè_ e dovrà darsi da fare. Ma come la mettiamo con i 13 anni di menzogne di questa donna che certo, ha scelto coerentemente per sè, ma non ha dato la stessa possibilità di scelta all'altro. Io la chiamo eccome vigliaccheria e sommo egoismo. Mi sta bene che chiunque scelga per la propria vita, ma non se questo avviene a scapito della mia. La mia vita vale forse di meno?


----------



## Old Nadamas (13 Aprile 2007)

*13 anni?\mi vien che ridere*

13 anni di corna? roba da Guinness....bel trofeo...e ora altri cerotti?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2007)

*Lo sapevo*



Nadamas ha detto:


> ???????????????????????? incomprensibile, I don't understand, sorry, pls explain me


Non è giornata ..un altro giorno ti spiego..


----------



## Old Vulvia (13 Aprile 2007)

*Nada*

Scusa, ho letto qualcosa di te. Se non erro tu sei un traditore incallito e sei sposato, vero?
Immagino che tua moglie sappia e accetti, no? Da quanto sei sposato? Se tua moglie non sapesse, la pietà e la derisione che hai per Pinguino andrebbe estesa anche alla tua signora, nevvero?


ps: chiarisco fin da subito che non intendo nè difendere nè attaccare nessuno, desidero "espandermi"..


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> continuiamo a dire poveo Pingu, povero ragazzo, che moglie troia che bambini sofrtunati e sapete come finisce il Pingu? finisce anora mazzuolato e triste ed invece necessita di una scossa di prendersela ad esempio con me che lo "apostrofo" senzapalle cagasott così spero che alnemi una reazione la abbia ed il sangue nelle sue vene torni ad essere bollente, se mai lo è stao.
> baci


NadaMas,
hai ragione di dire che una persona che è già abbattuta di per se non ha bisogno di essere più di tanto compatita.
Ti fa onore il fatto che tu vuoi dare una "strigliata" a Pingu, in modo tale da farlo reagire.
Ma quando ci si trova in certe delicate situazioni, psicologicamente si è a pezzi. E non è certamente la psicologia che io definisco "da quattro soldi" quella che serve.
Ora: con tanto di cappello per la buon'azione che stai facendo, ma a parer mio stai adottando un metodo che non può funzionare con chiunque. Dipende dal tipo di persona che ti trovi davanti.
Per come si è posto Pingu, non credo che abbia bisogno di sentirsi criticare...sentendosì così una merda, quando merda non lo è.
Sappiamo tutti, nel suo caso, chi è davvero una merda. Lo sa lui stesso e, ora che ci ha raccontato la sua vicenda ci siamo fatti anche noi l'idea.
Lui ha solo la debole reazione di chi ha amato con la A maiuscola e si è purtroppo ritrovato a fianco una spregevole persona che non merita. Perchè lui merita ben altro. 
Per questa sua debolezza è da ammirare e stimare.
Air


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> 13 anni di corna? roba da Guinness....bel trofeo...e ora altri cerotti?


 

Nada, ma questo" rispetto", lo riponi anche  verso Chi ne ha subite  delle tue?


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> allora siamo seri. spesso ognuno di noi cerca nella confessione la complicità e assoluzione del confessore...citiamo le cose con una sintassi a noi favorevole dando per scontato la assoluzione complice di chi ci ascolta e spesso l'ipocrisia o un finto buonismo del confessore anzichè aiutarci emettenso il suo reale parere ci porta al naufragio totale.
> Tantoper spiegare..cara P&R ho giocato per anni a football e credimi sono sempre stato corretto e poco falloso ma quando trovavo un avversario falloso non gli dievo "a dai smettila", reagivo e reagivo in amniera tanto furba e maliziosa che spesso l'altro collezionava ematomi e gonfiori ed io mai una ammonizione...mi capisci?
> continuiamo a dire poveo Pingu, povero ragazzo, che moglie troia che bambini sofrtunati e sapete come finisce il Pingu? finisce anora mazzuolato e triste ed invece necessita di una scossa di prendersela ad esempio con me che lo "apostrofo" senzapalle cagasott così spero che alnemi una reazione la abbia ed il sangue nelle sue vene torni ad essere bollente, se mai lo è stao.
> baci


...amico, io ho combattuto e combatto con uomini di due metri...che pesano 100 kg...ma, credimi, la tua "cura"...è una cura sbagliata...condivido la tua osservazione sull'evitare di "colludere"...e questo è bene...ma non è assolutamente condivisibile il fatto che TU sappia cosa è bene per L'ALTRO...mi spiego meglio...la tua "_medicina_", al massimo, potrà fare bene a TE...ma può essere acqua fresca per L'ALTRO...può essere addirittura controproducente...debbo rilevare, inoltre, come la tua "_medicina_", sia un banalissimo e puerile "_machismo_" che non rappresenta altro che il "_polo opposto_" della "_malattia_" che tu hai "_diagnosticato_", ovvero, il "_senzapallismo_"...ebbene, questo tipo di "_cambiamento_", in psicoterapia, si chiama "_cambiamento per contrasto_" ed è la negazione di ogni cambiamento...è semplicemente lo spostarsi sul polo opposto del proprio sistema di costrutti...è cambiare per non cambiare nulla...è la reazione impotente di chi dice: "_cavolo, siccome, fino ad ora, sono stato un debole...a partire da oggi divento un_ _drago!_"...inutile che ti dica come, invariabilmente, va a finire...


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Aprile 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Scusa, ho letto qualcosa di te. Se non erro tu sei un traditore incallito e sei sposato, vero?
> Immagino che tua moglie sappia e accetti, no? Da quanto sei sposato? Se tua moglie non sapesse, la pietà e la derisione che hai per Pinguino andrebbe estesa anche alla tua signora, nevvero?
> 
> 
> ps: chiarisco fin da subito che non intendo nè difendere nè attaccare nessuno, desidero "espandermi"..


Vulvia, ti quoto perchè stavo pensando più o meno la stessa cosa, in quanto pare anche a me che NadaMas sia un traditore sposato.
Air


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> 13 anni di corna? roba da Guinness....bel trofeo...e ora altri cerotti?


Ma allora sei proprio stronzo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...ah, non è un insulto eh  

	
	
		
		
	


	




...e comunque, è per il tuo bene ovviamente


----------



## Old chensamurai (13 Aprile 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Non sono molto d'accordo.
> Ora Pinguino sa che la moglie _ha scelto per sè_ e dovrà darsi da fare. Ma come la mettiamo con i 13 anni di menzogne di questa donna che certo, ha scelto coerentemente per sè, ma non ha dato la stessa possibilità di scelta all'altro. Io la chiamo eccome vigliaccheria e sommo egoismo. Mi sta bene che chiunque scelga per la propria vita, ma non se questo avviene a scapito della mia. La mia vita vale forse di meno?


...amica mia...come sei ingenua...tredici anni...senza accorgersi di nulla, vero?...pinguino, mia cara, sapeva...eccome se sapeva...vedi, neppure adesso lascia sua moglie...e sai perché?...perchè come non era pronto per "vedere", non lo è ora per "lasciare"...non ha, ora, un "ruolo" alternativo da giocarsi...nella vita...non ha, ora, una diversa risposta alla domanda: "Chi sono io?"...quando sceglierà PER SE' e avrà una nuova risposta...un nuovo "ruolo"...pinguino morirà...e morto un pinguino...ne nascerà un altro...e sono sicuro che sarà splendido...


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Aprile 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...amica mia...come sei ingenua...tredici anni...senza accorgersi di nulla, vero?...pinguino, mia cara, sapeva...eccome se sapeva...vedi, neppure adesso lascia sua moglie...e sai perché?...perchè come non era pronto per "vedere", non lo è ora per "lasciare"...non ha, ora, un "ruolo" alternativo da giocarsi...nella vita...non ha, ora, una diversa risposta alla domanda: "Chi sono io?"...quando sceglierà PER SE' e avrà una nuova risposta...un nuovo "ruolo"...pinguino morirà...e morto un pinguino...ne nascerà un altro...e sono sicuro che sarà splendido...


 
la prima cosa sensata e autentica che leggo.


commento su Vulvia ascluso.


----------



## Old Nadamas (13 Aprile 2007)

*Vulvia e Chensamurai*

cara Vulvia, cavolo che Nick, ognuno sa meditare per se stesso e passeggiare nel suo orto...se davvero mi hai letto avrai verificato che ho sempre ammesso torti e favori, giusto e sbagliato..per carità non insegno nulla a nessuno ma spero mi sia riconosciuto dai più e da qualche "senatore" di avere sempre prodotto qui il mio profilo senza ritrosie o palle o meschinità e compromessi.
sono per il dare e avere, per il bianco o nero, il grigio lo lascio a qualcuno di voi.
pur mantenendo una democrazia di fondo ho capito col sudore delle mie vene che alla fine ognuno è solo con se stesso e non servono pietismi e assoluzioni cercate sponsorizzate. Quello che tu citi è frutto di borghese banalità che soltano chi ha vissuto sulla propria pelle può combattere. E' una tribù di persone banali che favorisce il vittimismo di Pingu e lo fa diventare ancora più agnello sacrificale. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Caro Chen sei troppo filosofo e come filofofo non mi stupirei di trovarti a fare cruciverba al bar Pedrocchi sorseggiando caffè e acqua non gassata.
spero che i tuoi combattimenti con dei ciclopi terminino al più presto perchè la tua filosofia da gran sapientone è più per nani...troopo corsivo, troppe virgolette, ovvero troppe sinuosità che anzichè smussare il problemo lo rendono ancor più spigoloso...un modo da o da gesuita orbato della più normale visione.


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...amica mia...come sei ingenua...tredici anni...senza accorgersi di nulla, vero*?...pinguino, mia cara, sapeva...eccome se sapeva...vedi, neppure adesso lascia sua moglie...e sai perché?...perchè come non era pronto per "vedere", non lo è ora per "lasciare*"...non ha, ora, un "ruolo" alternativo da giocarsi...nella vita...non ha, ora, una diversa risposta alla domanda: "Chi sono io?"...quando sceglierà PER SE' e avrà una nuova risposta...un nuovo "ruolo"...pinguino morirà...e morto un pinguino...ne nascerà un altro...e sono sicuro che sarà splendido...


Evidenzio queste parole di Chen, perchè a mio modesto parere spiegano tante cose, apparentemente inspiegabili, in tante storie diverse.


----------



## Old Nadamas (13 Aprile 2007)

*per MM*

sì sono stronzo ed allora? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    e la mia stronzaggine è leggere le tue fregnacce, il tuo buonismo da boyscout 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Mordi e fuggi vero?


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> sì sono stronzo ed allora?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A' ramboooo!  ma chi scappa...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   finchè le canti e le suoni tu va bene, se stronzo te lo dice un altro no? Vero? nooooooo.....
Il mio buonismo da boyscout...me' fai morì


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Aprile 2007)

> Nadamas ha detto:
> 
> 
> > cara Vulvia, cavolo che Nick, ognuno sa meditare per se stesso e passeggiare nel suo orto...se davvero mi hai letto avrai verificato che ho sempre ammesso torti e favori, giusto e sbagliato..per carità non insegno nulla a nessuno ma spero mi sia riconosciuto dai più e da qualche "senatore" di avere sempre prodotto qui il mio profilo senza ritrosie o palle o meschinità e compromessi.
> ...


----------



## Old Vulvia (13 Aprile 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...amica mia...come sei ingenua...tredici anni...senza accorgersi di nulla, vero?...pinguino, mia cara, sapeva...eccome se sapeva...vedi, neppure adesso lascia sua moglie...e sai perché?...perchè come non era pronto per "vedere", non lo è ora per "lasciare"...non ha, ora, un "ruolo" alternativo da giocarsi...nella vita...non ha, ora, una diversa risposta alla domanda: "Chi sono io?"...quando sceglierà PER SE' e avrà una nuova risposta...un nuovo "ruolo"...pinguino morirà...e morto un pinguino...ne nascerà un altro...e sono sicuro che sarà splendido...


Chen, per favore, potresti evitare di scrivermi "amica mia"?
Se mi hai letto altrove, sai anche che il contenuto del tuo intervento (sottolineato da moltimodi) è presente in uno dei miei ancora prima che tu arrivassi sul forum. 
Continui però a non leggere e a non rispondere per intero alle mie domande.


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> > Ma come fai ad affermare certe cose quando la tua vita personale, familiare si regge sul piu' grande compromesso...come...
> >
> > e cerchi pure il riconoscimento di qualche senatore....o dai piu' ...e lo esprimi pure...
> > ma un poco di umiltà...*un toro* ....riuscirà mai a permettersela...o continuerà ad abusare di chi glielo permette? Come tua moglie?
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> 13 anni di corna? roba da Guinness....bel trofeo...e ora altri cerotti?


Io ci sto per la Guinnes.. chi mi segue?


----------



## Bruja (13 Aprile 2007)

*................ La pre-fica non piangente*

Io il treno per Lourdes lo farei prendere a certe managers autoreferenti...............
Comunque definire Nadamas un traditore sposato è come dire che la Tour Eiffel è una costruzione di ferro e acciaio............. lui è un professionista del tradimento!
Lui ha già negoziato con sè stesso le scelte della sua vita..........e la famiglia, in qualche modo le ha accettate!
Pinguino è una persona che agisce secondo il suo temperamento, crede di essere misericordioso ed è debole, crede di fare il bene comune e non si accorge che senza un chirurgo la cancrena si espande.......... ma la sua visuale è nel particolare, quando diventerà panoramica vedrà che certe "escrescenze" vanno tagliate proprio per il benessere delle parti sane!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io il treno per Lourdes lo farei prendere a certe managers autoreferenti...............
> Comunque definire Nadamas un traditore sposato è come dire che la Tour Eiffel è una costruzione di ferro e acciaio............. lui è un professionista del tradimento!
> Lui ha già negoziato con sè stesso le scelte della sua vita..........e la famiglia, in qualche modo le ha accettate!
> Pinguino è una persona che agisce secondo il suo temperamento, crede di essere misericordioso ed è debole, crede di fare il bene comune e non si accorge che senza un chirurgo la cancrena si espande.......... ma la sua visuale è nel particolare, quando diventerà panoramica vedrà che certe "escrescenze" vanno tagliate proprio per il benessere delle parti sane!
> Bruja


Brava Bruja 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ora vado ad accendere il camino per Moltimodi... Porceddu anche oggi


----------



## Old Vulvia (13 Aprile 2007)

*Nada*

Da quel che capisco, quindi tu _scegli per te_ più o meno alla luce del sole e tua moglie ormai sa con chi ha a che fare. Non vedo la differenza con Pinguino. Certo però se a lei sta bene, va benissimo a tutti. Avrà risposto alla domanda "Chi sono io?" e avrà scelto consapevolmente per sè.


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Brava Bruja
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma ita proccu...binu e casu casteddaia


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma ita proccu...binu e casu casteddaia


Ma nanche un ajoneddu con la pelle croccantina?

Senti ma un frittino misto a Sa cardiga no?


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma nanche un ajoneddu con la pelle croccantina?
> 
> Senti ma un frittino misto a Sa cardiga no?


Troppo caldo...casomai panadina e vermentino gelato  

	
	
		
		
	


	




L'ultima volta che sono andato a sa cardiga mi hanno spellato e schironato


----------



## Bruja (13 Aprile 2007)

*Letty e m.m.*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma nanche un ajoneddu con la pelle croccantina?
> 
> Senti ma un frittino misto a Sa cardiga no?


 
Esterofili!!!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
























Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Troppo caldo...casomai panadina e vermentino gelato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Secondo te xche' altro si dovrebbe chiamare Sa cardiga e su schironi?

Sono i clienti che finiscono schironati dal conto


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Esterofili!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che nel mio CV tra le lingue parlate scrivo anche il Sardo


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Secondo te xche' altro si dovrebbe chiamare Sa cardiga e su schironi?
> 
> Sono i clienti che finiscono schironati dal conto


Bastardi! Il nome dice tutto ...e io che pensavo agli anguilloni allo spiedo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2007)

*Oh finalmente*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Secondo te xche' altro si dovrebbe chiamare Sa cardiga e su schironi?
> 
> Sono i clienti che finiscono schironati dal conto


Volevo giusto sapere se era un locale consigliabile ..alla sera tornando da Chia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  mi viene una fame....


----------



## Old Nadamas (13 Aprile 2007)

*ma che ne sapete*

cari amici, che ne sapete? e mi rivolgo alle new entry,,,ragazzi con Bruja, che è sempre nel mio cuore, e pochi altri qui, ho fatto la storia del forum, non racconto e non spiego ancora la mia vita sentimentale e di coppia perchè mi ripeterei.
informo solo che mia moglie è molto bella, molto intelligente e la amo da sempre e mi manca se non c'è e questo sentimento è ricambiato.
quanto alle corna non le chiamo tali quando non influenzano il rapporto di coppia.
da maschlista quale sono e ciò in difesa di ominicchi sempre più ominicchi e poco uomini, per me le corna che faccio sono solo una lotta continua nell'abbattimento della ipocrisia e presunzione femminile. la donna una amcia nemica da immolare.
orami voi donne vi sentite troppo importanti, i ruoli si invertono ed i maschietti di oggi vi permettono di sodomizzarli come volete a parole, fatti, sesso.
io sono all'antica, porto conme eredità pregne di macismo e quindi che c'è di meglio trombrasi l'ennesima nifentta griffata e saccente?
cari miei io sto bene in casa, il mio giardiono, il cane, gli alberi da curare, la cantina sempre più pregiata. le donne per me sono "merce di consumo" comprese le statali, vero Bruja?


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Volevo giusto sapere se era un locale consigliabile ..alla sera tornando da Chia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se vai a Chia... almeno una volta nella tua vita devi mangiare al Forte Hotel Village... (che e' molto vicino anche se e' a Pula)  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ... che ne dici Molti... per pagare il conto la assumono come animale allo zoo 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Ti voglio bene P/R e solo che sono in vena giocosa... sai noi iene viviamo sole... si tromba poco... si mangian cadaveri.. vita dura


----------



## Iris (13 Aprile 2007)

*per tutti*

Penso, e lo dico per Pinguino, visto che stiamo parlando di lui, mentre è momentaneamente assente, che stiamo forse banalizzando una vicenda, che per chi la viva è unica e tragica.
Subire un tradimento( ed io l'ho provato), verificare il crollo del proprio matrimonio, temere lo sfascio della propria famiglia è un lutto. Inequivocabilmente è un lutto che va elaborato.
Ognuno qui ha dato la sua risposta, la sua lettura della vicenda.
Chi deve reagire é Pinguino. Il nick che si è scelto, ed il suo avatar (tenero e protettivo), la dice lunga sulla sua personalità ed il suo modo di reagire agli eventi.
Non è probabilmente uno che prende a cornate la vita, non è uno che sfoga la rabbia. La volge contro se stesso; è una persona che ha ammesso le sue fragilità ( ne deduco che non è un codardo ).
Sicuramente deve reagire alla follia e alla sfacciataggine della moglie, ma deve farlo alla sua maniera, secondo la sua indole che va rispettata.
 Abbiamo letto varie storie di tradimento: il traditore più o meno si comporta secondo gli stessi parametri (colpevolizza il tradito, fa la vittima, nega ecc, ecc,); il tradito no.
C'è chi butta fuori il coniuge da casa su due piedi; chi cerca di recuperare un dialogo; chi accetta la situazione (per motivi a volte, e dico solo a volte di comodo); c'è chi ripaga il traditore con la stessa moneta...
Ascoltati tutti noi, tocca a Pinguino reagire. Trovare una sua strada per uscire dalla palude in cui si trova, scrollarsi dall'immobilismo
Sicuramente farà tesoro di tutto ciò che abbiamo scritto...sicuramente non si sentirà solo.
Adesso tocca veramente a lui.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2007)

*e no*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Se vai a Chia... almeno una volta nella tua vita devi mangiare al Forte Hotel Village... (che e' molto vicino anche se e' a Pula)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..quello sapevo di non potermelo permettere...
Però sono andata in un ristorante di Pula veramente carino...

....io sto studiando per diventare iena..ma non imparo ..sono testona


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se vai a Chia... almeno una volta nella tua vita devi mangiare al Forte Hotel Village... (che e' molto vicino anche se e' a Pula)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Al Village si mangia da dio, ma ti fanno un rosone così  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Io quando vado a Chia (rigorosamente Tuerredda) al ritorno mangio in qualche trattoria di Pula


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..quello sapevo di non potermelo permettere...
> Però sono andata in un ristorante di Pula veramente carino...
> 
> ....io sto studiando per diventare iena..ma non imparo ..sono testona


Comunque a Pula ci son diverse trattorie molto buone... ora mi sta venendo fame 

	
	
		
		
	


	





No P/R... lasciale' fa le Iene.. e poi sei troppo appetibile per essere una iena


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2007)

*quoto*



Iris ha detto:


> Penso, e lo dico per Pinguino, visto che stiamo parlando di lui, mentre è momentaneamente assente, che stiamo forse banalizzando una vicenda, che per chi la viva è unica e tragica.
> Subire un tradimento( ed io l'ho provato), verificare il crollo del proprio matrimonio, temere lo sfascio della propria famiglia è un lutto. Inequivocabilmente è un lutto che va elaborato.
> Ognuno qui ha dato la sua risposta, la sua lettura della vicenda.
> *Chi deve reagire é Pinguino. Il nick che si è scelto, ed il suo avatar (tenero e protettivo), la dice lunga sulla sua personalità ed il suo modo di reagire agli eventi.*
> ...


Aggiungerei che, ammesso che la forza sia un valore, è da vedere come la si manifesti meglio e quale sia il modo più dignitoso di reagire.
Io che ho reagito immediatamente non so se ho avuto il comportamento più "giusto" ..perché non esiste un comportamento giusto: esiste quel che è giusto per noi coerentemente alla nostra indole e alla situazione specifica che stiamo vivendo.
Chi sa csa è giusto dovrebbe scrivere un libro di ricette.


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> cari amici, che ne sapete? e mi rivolgo alle new entry,,,ragazzi con Bruja, che è sempre nel mio cuore, e pochi altri qui, ho fatto la storia del forum, non racconto e non spiego ancora la mia vita sentimentale e di coppia perchè mi ripeterei.
> informo solo che mia moglie è molto bella, molto intelligente e la amo da sempre e mi manca se non c'è e questo sentimento è ricambiato.
> quanto alle corna non le chiamo tali quando non influenzano il rapporto di coppia.
> da maschlista quale sono e ciò in difesa di ominicchi sempre più ominicchi e poco uomini, *per me le corna che faccio sono solo una lotta continua nell'abbattimento della ipocrisia e presunzione femminile. la donna una amcia nemica da immolare.*
> ...


Sei la Nemesi di Steel


----------



## La Lupa (13 Aprile 2007)

Son d'accordo con Iris e Persa.

Che Pingui legga tutto e speriamo di essergli utili, in qualche maniera.

*Nada*, il "che ne sapete" del tuo post vale, caro il nostro torello, anche per te nei confronti di Pinguino. Che ne sai?

C'è chi alla 220 sopravvive e c'è chi gli viene un infarto.
Non la puoi passare su tutti, indifferentemente.



E intanto... sti scostumati... continuano a parlare di maiali arrostiti...


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Son d'accordo con Iris e Persa.
> 
> *Che Pingui legga tutto e speriamo di essergli utili, in qualche maniera*.
> 
> ...


Questa è davvero l'unica cosa che conta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




p.s.: porta rispetto al maialetto arrostito


----------



## Iris (13 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> cari amici, che ne sapete? e mi rivolgo alle new entry,,,ragazzi con Bruja, che è sempre nel mio cuore, e pochi altri qui, ho fatto la storia del forum, non racconto e non spiego ancora la mia vita sentimentale e di coppia perchè mi ripeterei.
> informo solo che mia moglie è molto bella, molto intelligente e la amo da sempre e mi manca se non c'è e questo sentimento è ricambiato.
> quanto alle corna non le chiamo tali quando non influenzano il rapporto di coppia.
> da maschlista quale sono e ciò in difesa di ominicchi sempre più ominicchi e poco uomini, per me le corna che faccio sono solo una lotta continua nell'abbattimento della ipocrisia e presunzione femminile. la donna una amcia nemica da immolare.
> ...


Trombarsi una che non te la vuole dare!!!
Almeno io sono così, voglio sempre quello che è difficile avere. Ma sono una donna, e pppartengo ad un'altra generazione.
Ancora più bello è godere con un uomo che mi fa sentire unica, al centro dell'universo...che sia per sempre , che sia per una volta sola non mi interessa...e non mi servono i vibratori e i club (peraltro provati).
Ciao


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2007)

> Originalmente inviato da *chensamurai*
> _...amico mio, *i traditori, non sono dei vigliacchi...sono uomini e donne...che scelgono...PER SE'*...ora, TU devi scegliere PER TE...secondo i TUOI valori...secondo i TUOI costrutti personali...scegli...assumiti la respons-ABILITA' di scegliere...sei fermo, bloccato, annichilito...rimettiti in moto...scegli cosa è meglio...PER TE...elabora il campo percettivo...e scegli...RIMANI CENTRATO IN TE STESSO...cerca di farti PURO OSSERVATORE...guarda...valuta...ascoltati e...AGISCI...PER TE...amico...TU, SEI IMPORTANTE...TU...VALI...SEI UN UNIVERSO DI COSE...CONTINUA AD ESPANDERTI...diventerai FONTE DI BENE...per TE e per i tuoi figli..._


questo e' il post piu' sensato di tutto il thread... mi e' sembrato opportuno riportarlo

Lupa, porta rispetto al maialetto mii...


----------



## Old Nadamas (13 Aprile 2007)

*Iris*

cara, finalmente una che capisce...grazie..e poi sei una splendida sorpresa...finalmente qualcuna che non arrossisce ed ammette. 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















buon w.e.


----------



## Old Vulvia (13 Aprile 2007)

Io non discuto sul scegliere per sè, ma dobbiamo intenderci sul concetto di vigliaccheria.

Vi è forse capitato che l'*eroe* vi abbia detto: "sai cara, da oggi ho una storia con X ma intendo stare anche con te. Sento che per il momento questa è la mia dimensione."  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per carità, posso sempre drizzare le antenne e accorgemi che qualcosa non va. In genere però gli eroi interpellati negano...
Ma posso sempre scegliere per me, fin da subito.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> cara, finalmente una che capisce...grazie..e poi sei una splendida sorpresa...finalmente qualcuna che non arrossisce ed ammette.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ammettere cosa? che un vibratore e' meglio di un cinquantenne? E allora donne ammettiamolo... non credo nessuna si metta problemi... infondo non sempre si puo' aspettare che il viagra funzioni.. certe volte e' una cosa veloce e sicura risulta mooolto piu' soddisfacente


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Aprile 2007)

*MM*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Miciolidia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non è un toro...è un mino-tauro
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2007)

*ah ...gli anni passano*



Nadamas ha detto:


> cara, finalmente una che capisce...grazie..e poi sei una splendida sorpresa...finalmente qualcuna che non arrossisce ed ammette.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Veramente ne avevate già discusso ...


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ammettere cosa? che un vibratore e' meglio di un cinquantenne? E allora donne ammettiamolo... non credo nessuna si metta problemi... infondo non sempre si puo' aspettare che il viagra funzioni.. certe volte e' una cosa veloce e sicura risulta mooolto piu' soddisfacente


 
eddai...non minare cosi la sua comprovata virilità...è una immagine che male sopporterebbe.


----------



## Old Otella82 (13 Aprile 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Non sono molto d'accordo.
> Ora Pinguino sa che la moglie _ha scelto per sè_ e dovrà darsi da fare. Ma come la mettiamo con i 13 anni di menzogne di questa donna che certo, ha scelto coerentemente per sè, ma non ha dato la stessa possibilità di scelta all'altro. Io la chiamo eccome vigliaccheria e sommo egoismo. Mi sta bene che chiunque scelga per la propria vita, ma non se questo avviene a scapito della mia. La mia vita vale forse di meno?


 
sottoscrivo in pieno


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Aprile 2007)

> QUOTE]
> Son d'accordo con Iris e Persa.
> 
> Che Pingui legga tutto e speriamo di essergli utili, in qualche maniera.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Old Ari (13 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> cara, finalmente una che capisce...grazie..e poi sei una splendida sorpresa...finalmente qualcuna che non arrossisce ed ammette.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sai Nada,
ho sempre ammirato veramente la tua schiettezza e il tuo modo di vedere le cose con lucidità.
Anche il tuo modo di intendere le corna lo ammiro, nel senso che se per te è così va bene, se consideri le donne che ti fai solo corpi interessanti da farsi va bene, anche perchè ami solo e davvero tua moglie. Sei tremendamente sincero.
Però una cosa stride fortemente in tutto ciò.
Il fatto che tua moglie non sappia. E non sa perchè sai che non accetterebbe. E starebbe probabilmente male.
Il tuo pensiero è ammirevole, ma è la condotta che non lo è. E non lo è perchè anche tu non hai il coraggio di renderla nota.
Un pò come tutti quelli che sono stati definiti senza palle.

Poi, se mi sbaglio sul sapere o meno di tua moglie mi scuso in anticipo.

Baci


----------



## Iris (13 Aprile 2007)

*Ari*

La moglie sa. La moglie sa.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Aprile 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Io non discuto sul scegliere per sè, ma dobbiamo intenderci sul concetto di vigliaccheria.
> 
> Vi è forse capitato che l'*eroe* vi abbia detto: "sai cara, da oggi ho una storia con X ma intendo stare anche con te. Sento che per il momento questa è la mia dimensione."
> 
> ...


 
Vulvia infatti....vai a leggere i post di mesi fa....non ha mai scritto che sua moglie è al corrente, anzi...

e comunque non è della sua vita privata e di come la gestisce, o di quanto sia capace a gestire le sue frequentazioni che mi interessa... del resto sulla debolezza di sua moglie   ne ha parlato proprio lui stesso..e lassam perdere... 

io ho contestato il modo in cui si è rivolto a Pinguino, gli accenti che ha usato verso una persona visibilmente provata ...sembrava che stesse _scopando_ con una vacca qualsiasi.


----------



## Old Nadamas (13 Aprile 2007)

*ari*

grazie per il tuo postperchè mi da la possibilità di spiegare.
certo, la mia è paragonabile ad una malattia che mi da inquietudine e mi fa stare male.
la ricerca di altre donne, quando sono sinceramente innamorato della mia, mi fa pensare che una certa forma di pazzia si annidi nella mia mente...poi penso che forse non dovevo spoarmi...ma ormai...sino ad una certa età, carico di machismo e di idiozia ho serenamente tradito mia moglie...lei non reagiva, ma solo perchè mi amava ed era paziente e senza dubbio intelligente , più di me.
mi sentivo un dio, un maschio fatale, al pari di una seducente starlette ed invece ero solo scemo. Lei soffriva ed io mi beavo delle conquiste facili o meno.
Poi me ne sono andato lasciandola sola dietro alla donna che non c'è. ho arredato una nuova casa, ho mangiato in piatti nuovi e ho fatto scopate sublimi, almeno lo pensavo, da stupido. Veedevo mia moglie dimagrire, ammalarsi  e poi mi mancava, mancava lei, mio figlio, la mia famiglia, le piccole cose quotidiane. Avevvo sensi di colpa e occhi sbarrati ed allora? ho fatto Lassie, sono tornato a casa e tutto è meravilgiosamente tornato come prima. Solo che la mia spinta di cercare donne non passava e non passa e mi sento vittima di questo meccanismo. Certo ho cambiato metodi e maniere, ora, se faccio, fingo al massimo al punto di avere uno sdoppiamento di personalità, che ammetto, mentre altri non ammettono. Quindi vivacchio, mi pento, mi mortifico e poi ricado.
Resta il fatto che ho il garantismo che non potrò mai più innamorarmi. Giocale partite d'amore, il cortegiamento come un Risiko, come uno scopone scentifico.
Per me il cellulare nel w.e. è cosa morta ed il lunedì scendo nuovamente nella Plaza a torearemenando colpi e cercando vittime. Ma poi chi sono le vittime? loro o io?
Mi consolo pensando che ormai è un gioco alla pari. la donna ha il suo ruolo e l'uomo a sau pari..spero di essere stato esauriente e di avere spiegato anche a chi poco mi ha seguito nel passato. Mi fa piacere però che mi stimiate sincero e leale, almeno nel raccontare di me.


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> cari amici, che ne sapete? e mi rivolgo alle new entry,,,ragazzi con Bruja, che è sempre nel mio cuore, e pochi altri qui, ho fatto la storia del forum, non racconto e non spiego ancora la mia vita sentimentale e di coppia perchè mi ripeterei.
> informo solo che mia moglie è molto bella, molto intelligente e la amo da sempre e mi manca se non c'è e questo sentimento è ricambiato.
> quanto alle corna non le chiamo tali quando non influenzano il rapporto di coppia.
> da maschlista quale sono e ciò in difesa di ominicchi sempre più ominicchi e poco uomini, per me le corna che faccio sono solo una lotta continua nell'abbattimento della ipocrisia e presunzione femminile. la donna una amcia nemica da immolare.
> ...


...praticamente siete una coppia non certamente di "Felici e Conteni" bensì di "Felici e Cornuti"...
NadaMas, non pensare che, con questa mia affermazione voglia ironizzare sulla tua storia...non mi permetterei mai. Sai bene che dico la mia ed ho il massimo rispetto anche di chi non ha la mia ideologia.
Ho solo sottolineato uno dei modi che a volte si manifesta in alcuni rapporti, ovvero quello di una coppia "fissa" ma dove ognuno si fa i c..zi propri. Da considerare che, se la cosa è consenzientemente approvata da parte di entrambi, non sussistono grossi problemi (anche se la questione mi fa un po' ridere e mi rende perplesso, vista la mia personale idea e la mia personale definizione di rapporto sentimentale). Nel caso di Pingu, credo proprio che non sia la stessa identica cosa.
Air


----------



## Old Nadamas (13 Aprile 2007)

*Miciolidia*

cara Miciolidia, fai attenzione perchè magari anche uno dei tuoi torelli da monta ti può avere definito nei suoi racconti al bar "una vacca qualsiasi".
del resto per noi le donne sono tutte troie...scusa la sincerità e nulla di personale.


----------



## Old Nadamas (13 Aprile 2007)

*air*

no, non hai capito, è molto sottile la cosa da spiegare e capire...mia moglie non si fa i cazzi suoi e io non mi faccio i meie...ecco ammetto di avere delle distrazioni che però non inquinano per nulla il nostro rapporto.
ti sembrerà strano ma siamo una coppia indissolubile ed affiatata come pochi


----------



## Iris (13 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> grazie per il tuo postperchè mi da la possibilità di spiegare.
> certo, la mia è paragonabile ad una malattia che mi da inquietudine e mi fa stare male.
> la ricerca di altre donne, quando sono sinceramente innamorato della mia, mi fa pensare che una certa forma di pazzia si annidi nella mia mente...poi penso che forse non dovevo spoarmi...ma ormai...sino ad una certa età, carico di machismo e di idiozia ho serenamente tradito mia moglie...lei non reagiva, ma solo perchè mi amava ed era paziente e senza dubbio intelligente , più di me.
> mi sentivo un dio, un maschio fatale, al pari di una seducente starlette ed invece ero solo scemo. Lei soffriva ed io mi beavo delle conquiste facili o meno.
> ...


Ma è terribile!!! Tu non sei felice...tu ti stordisci con il sesso!!!
Che valore ha essere sinceri con gli altri, quando non lo sei con te stesso?


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> grazie per il tuo postperchè mi da la possibilità di spiegare.
> certo, la mia è paragonabile ad una malattia che mi da inquietudine e mi fa stare male.
> la ricerca di altre donne, quando sono sinceramente innamorato della mia, mi fa pensare che una certa forma di pazzia si annidi nella mia mente...poi penso che forse non dovevo spoarmi...ma ormai...sino ad una certa età, carico di machismo e di idiozia ho serenamente tradito mia moglie...lei non reagiva, ma solo perchè mi amava ed era paziente e senza dubbio intelligente , più di me.
> mi sentivo un dio, un maschio fatale, al pari di una seducente starlette ed invece ero solo scemo. Lei soffriva ed io mi beavo delle conquiste facili o meno.
> ...


...sembrerà banale il mio intervento ma...sai di avere questo problema, ammetti pubblicamente di averlo, ammetti di compiere ingiusti comportamenti riguardo la tua famiglia e...non prendi nessun provvedimento?!?!?!
Queste ammissioni c'erano anche da parte di una delle mie ex, quella con cui ho condiviso un'intenso periodo, nonostante breve. Lei non ha fatto altro che ammettere di sentirsi una merda, d'aver tradito, d'aver raccontato un sacco di menzogne e...e...e basta, finita li. Pensi che abbia fatto qualcosa per rimettersi in carreggiata, sulla giusta via? Ma va, l'importante è fingere di ammettere le proprie colpe...per il resto, la propria convenienza supera di gran lunga il rispetto altrui, vero?
Sono sempre più sbalordito.
Air


----------



## Old Otella82 (13 Aprile 2007)

Inutile dire, perchè tanto le mie opinioni sono note in questo campo, che i discorsi di Nadamas, dal primo all'ultimo, mi fanno accapponare la pelle. Ma qui non parliamo di Nadamas, parliamo di Pinguino, non vorrei sottrarre attenzione alla sua storia.
Pinguino lascia tua moglie se stai così, se del perdono non puoi neanche parlarne, per te e per i tuoi figli..vivere nell'ipocrisia è la scelta più sbagliata per tutti. Che il tuo secondogenito sia tuo figlio oppure no, non posso pensare che cambi qualcosa nell'affetto che provi per lui, perciò non pensarci, tienilo vicino come se non ci fossero dubbi e non fargli pesare quest'incertezza. Su una cosa concordo con la parte più feroce di questo forum: è il momento di reagire, di dare un taglio netto a questa sequela di schifezze e di riprendere in mano la tua vita: non puoi, rimanendo in casa con lei, continuare a lamentarti del tradimento, senza tuttavia prendere una decisione.
Indietro non si torna, in nessun modo il tradimento scomparirà dalla tua vita, è inutile temporeggiare ancora: o la lasci o credi che qualcosa possa ricominciare.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> grazie per il tuo postperchè mi da la possibilità di spiegare.
> certo, la mia è paragonabile ad una malattia che mi da inquietudine e mi fa stare male.
> la ricerca di altre donne, quando sono sinceramente innamorato della mia, mi fa pensare che una certa forma di pazzia si annidi nella mia mente...poi penso che forse non dovevo spoarmi...ma ormai...sino ad una certa età, carico di machismo e di idiozia ho serenamente tradito mia moglie...lei non reagiva, ma solo perchè mi amava ed era paziente e senza dubbio intelligente , più di me.
> mi sentivo un dio, un maschio fatale, al pari di una seducente starlette ed invece ero solo scemo. Lei soffriva ed io mi beavo delle conquiste facili o meno.
> ...


 

Nada, visto che l'hai tirata fuori tu...allora ne parlo con la stessa franchezza che ti contraddistingue.


tempo fa avevi accennato dell'anoressia di tua moglie..e avevi usato proprio questo termine..mi colpi' assai..non mi sto sbagliando ..perchè il dimagrimento di cui parli oggi è una cosa diversa ...

posso quindi permettermi di dubitare ( con tutto il dovuto rispetto che mantengo anche nei confronti di tua moglie ) che non ti confronti con una persona dalla personalità non dico fortissima ( oltre che bella ..intelligente..etc..) ma quanto meno incapace di reggere con la necessaria disinvoltura le tue scelte....che , a quanto pare...minimizzi ai suoi occhi?


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> no, non hai capito, è molto sottile la cosa da spiegare e capire...mia moglie non si fa i cazzi suoi e io non mi faccio i meie...ecco ammetto di avere delle distrazioni che però non inquinano per nulla il nostro rapporto.
> ti sembrerà strano ma siamo una coppia indissolubile ed affiatata come pochi


Ma credo inquinerebbero il rapporto se tua moglie lo sapesse o no?


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> no, non hai capito, è molto sottile la cosa da spiegare e capire...mia moglie non si fa i cazzi suoi e io non mi faccio i meie...ecco ammetto di avere delle distrazioni che però non inquinano per nulla il nostro rapporto.
> ti sembrerà strano ma siamo una coppia indissolubile ed affiatata come pochi


...strano? Mi sembrerà strano? NadaMas, sai come la penso...io lo considero assurdo.
L'andare con altre nonostante si abbia famiglia è per caso un nuovo hobby? Ne parli come se lo fosse...
Ma tua moglie conosce questi tuoi "hobby" o mi dici che siete una coppia indissolubile ed affiatata, in quanto la tua famiglia è all'oscuro dei fatti?
Air


----------



## Old Nadamas (13 Aprile 2007)

*per tutte e per ari*

sono felicissimo con me stesso poichè quando torno a casa sono solo ed esclusivamente un marito innamorat, comprensivo, sensibile e disponibile. faccio sex con mia moglie preliminari compresi...ecco forse sono una puttana...certo una puttana che terminato il "mestiere" torna ad essere madre attenta e iperpremurosa...mi sembra che qui più che  traditori ci sia uno stuolo di bacchettoni fanatici.
tutti pronti a giudicare e confortare un Pinguino rammollito e masochista. Sappiate che se a Pingu, come lo chiamate affettuosamente voi, togliete il carnefice, Pingu muore...lui ha bisogno di essere così come è a farsi compatire. Eppoi vi stupite del mio raccontare quasi fossi un pazzo scriteriato. Ragazze mie, mi vivo la vit in ogni senso e senza far uso di droghe , alcol e sofldi facile da comprare una delle tante puttanelle vestite da impiegatine che pullalano gli uffici e che sono le prime a bastonare quelli come me.
la mia rroganza trova conforto nel vissuto, io il cinema non lo vedo, lo faccio...


----------



## Old Vulvia (13 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Vulvia infatti....vai a leggere i post di mesi fa....non ha mai scritto che sua moglie è al corrente, anzi...
> 
> e comunque non è della sua vita privata e di come la gestisce, o di quanto sia capace a gestire le sue frequentazioni che mi interessa... del resto sulla debolezza di sua moglie ne ha parlato proprio lui stesso..e lassam perdere...
> 
> io ho contestato il modo in cui si è rivolto a Pinguino, gli accenti che ha usato verso una persona visibilmente provata ...sembrava che stesse _scopando_ con una vacca qualsiasi.


 
Non mi riferivo a Nadamas, non mi permetto di scandagliare la sua vita.

Il mio era un intevento generale a commento della frase di Chen "_*i traditori, non sono dei vigliacchi...sono uomini e donne...che scelgono...PER SE'*..._"che pare gettonatissima.

E' fuor di dubbio, mi ripeto, che essi scelgano ciò che li fa star bene ed è leggittimo. Ma la modalità scelta per me è del tutto vigliacca.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2007)

*Nadamas*

Lo dissi tempo fa e mi ripetero' tutte le volte che dovro' leggere queste cazzate..

Per me sei tutto chiacchere e distintivo... vedi quando al toro si spezza il pisello e' carne da macello.. non e' che sei gia' a quel punto e quindi sei vagamente astioso nei confronti delle donne?

Senza offesa tutta sincerita'... come dici tu... anche se secondo me l'essere  sinceri si differenzia dall'essere maleducati almeno nella forma.


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Aprile 2007)

*NadaMas*



Nadamas ha detto:


> NadaMas, confermi che la tua famiglia sa che sei una "puttana" (scusa, sto solo utilizzando il termine con il quale ti sei definito)?
> Air


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo a Nadamas, non mi permetto di scandagliare la sua vita.
> 
> Il mio era un intevento generale a commento della frase di Chen "_*i traditori, non sono dei vigliacchi...sono uomini e donne...che scelgono...PER SE'*..._"che pare gettonatissima.
> 
> E' fuor di dubbio, mi ripeto, che essi scelgano ciò che li fa star bene ed è leggittimo. Ma la modalità scelta per me è del tutto vigliacca.


 
Vulvia c'e' traditore e traditore... non parlo di coglioni da bar dello sport... parlo di chi sceglie, anche di sbagliare poi paga... tutti scegliamo per noi stessi che piaccia o meno che lo si ammetta o no...


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> sono felicissimo con me stesso poichè quando torno a casa sono solo ed esclusivamente un marito innamorat, comprensivo, sensibile e disponibile. faccio sex con mia moglie preliminari compresi...ecco forse sono una puttana...certo una puttana che terminato il "mestiere" torna ad essere madre attenta e iperpremurosa...mi sembra che qui più che traditori ci sia uno stuolo di bacchettoni fanatici.
> tutti pronti a giudicare e confortare un Pinguino rammollito e masochista. Sappiate che se a Pingu, come lo chiamate affettuosamente voi, togliete il carnefice, Pingu muore...lui ha bisogno di essere così come è a farsi compatire. Eppoi vi stupite del mio raccontare quasi fossi un pazzo scriteriato. Ragazze mie, mi vivo la vit in ogni senso e senza far uso di droghe , alcol e sofldi facile da comprare una delle tante puttanelle vestite da impiegatine che pullalano gli uffici e che sono le prime a bastonare quelli come me.
> la mia rroganza trova conforto nel vissuto, *io il cinema non lo vedo, lo faccio*...


Si, un cocktail di celluloide:
1/4 Rambo, 1/4 Rocco Siffredi, 1/2 Alvaro Vitali...e una spruzzata di Almodovar, mi sa 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















...non arrabbiarti eh, prendevo esempio dalla tua cura per Pingù, è per il tuo bene


----------



## Old Nadamas (13 Aprile 2007)

*lettrice e miciolidia*

non sono astioso con le donne, anzi le donne mi affascinano e mi riempiono di gioia e di perchè spiegati solo che le tratto come loro fanno coi poveri maschi.
cerco di capire se la vittima è designatae poi estraggo la carta moschicida e ZUM. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





no miciolidia, non ho cambiato una virgola, forse il modo espressivo è mutato ma la storia del dimagrimento e/o annoressia è verissima...qualcuno di voi mi conosce di persona, non ho bisogno di ammissioni esterne, am è tutto vero e sincero.
cmq mia moglie non sa se sapesse ora mi farebbe la valigia e altro che giardino e vono millesimato....sarei un barbone ed il bello è che non potrei nemmeno raccogleire cicche perchè non fumo.


----------



## Old Nadamas (13 Aprile 2007)

*stop*

care amiche e amici e caro Pinguino, oggi venerdì letio brevis.
per cui il Nada abbandona il suo desk e se ne va in palestra.
in bagno turco penserò a voi ed al dibattito che si è aperto.
non voletemene, un abbraccio e buon week a tutti (fighe comprese)


----------



## Old Angel (13 Aprile 2007)

Per me Nadamas ha solo parlato nel tipico gergo maschilese, parole che un amico intimo direbbe in tono scherzoso........ma vere.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, un cocktail di celluloide:
> 1/4 Rambo, 1/4 Rocco Siffredi, 1/2 Alvaro Vitali...e una spruzzata di Almodovar, mi sa
> 
> 
> ...




















   ... ti stai tramutando in...lei e ti conviene pure correre che sento puzza di cardiga


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> care amiche e amici e caro Pinguino, oggi venerdì letio brevis.
> per cui il Nada abbandona il suo desk e se ne va in palestra.
> in bagno turco penserò a voi ed al dibattito che si è aperto.
> non voletemene, un abbraccio e buon week a tutti (fighe comprese)


Ciao bello, buon fine settimana


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> non sono astioso con le donne, anzi le donne mi affascinano e mi riempiono di gioia e di perchè spiegati solo che le tratto come loro fanno coi poveri maschi.
> cerco di capire se la vittima è designatae poi estraggo la carta moschicida e ZUM.
> 
> 
> ...


...ci vieni a dire che siete una coppia indissolubile ed affiatata..per poi scoprire che tua moglie non sa nulla??? Ma ci stai pigliando per il culo???
Buon week end anche a te. A presto,
Air


----------



## Old Otella82 (13 Aprile 2007)

Una puttana, spesso, ha necessità di denaro e viene spinta a quella professione dal ricatto e dalla disperazione. 
La puttana che tu impersoni invece Nadamas, è tutta un'altra cosa. 
Non siamo tutti traditori qui, ci sono anche dei traditi, che è molto facile tacciare per essere dei senza palle rammolliti, di sguazzare nel buonismo, perchè cercano di dare una spinta e un po' di coraggio a qualcuno che non ha scelto di trovarsi nella merda fino al collo, ma che ha subito scelte di altri.
Come tua moglie, che non accetterebbe di sapere la vita che fai, che non ha scelta, mentre tu trombi a destra e a manca altre donne per la tua sindrome da maschio dominante. Ora giudico, udite udite, Chen può suonare le trombe. Ora giudico in pieno:
mi schifo di certi interventi sia per il contenuto, sia per la boria di presentare la propria meschina scelta di vita, come qualcosa di giusto, sacrosanto, che quasi dovremmo imitare.... ma è meglio che torni al mio proposito iniziale di non togliere spazio alla storia di Pinguino, sennò finisce che riempio questo forum di insulti.


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ... ti stai tramutando in...lei e ti conviene pure correre che sento puzza di cardiga




























   madò...che brutte che so'!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> non sono astioso con le donne, anzi le donne mi affascinano e mi riempiono di gioia e di perchè spiegati solo che le tratto come loro fanno coi poveri maschi.
> cerco di capire se la vittima è designatae poi estraggo la carta moschicida e ZUM.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bon..Nada...mi fa piacere che il tono si sia ridimensionato...


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2007)

Che le fighe applaudano l'uscita del pisello d'oro 

	
	
		
		
	


	


































Come dice una mia cara amica... meglio di plastica


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> madò...che brutte che so'!!!!


Zitto va c'ho i paparazzi del National Geographic sotto casa... mano male sono andata dal parrucchiere... altrimenti sai che foto


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ciao bello, buon fine settimana


 

lo hai chiamato" bello" 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  questa me la segno


----------



## Old Airforever (13 Aprile 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Per me Nadamas ha solo parlato nel tipico gergo maschilese, parole che un amico intimo direbbe in tono scherzoso........ma vere.


Angel,
di un amico intimo conosci qualsiasi cosa, di conseguenza anche il modo di pensare, di ragionare ma sopratutto di reagire.
Penso che Pingu non sia un amico intimo di NadaMas..perciò non credo che quest'ultimo conosca i modi di reagire del primo..
Air


----------



## Iris (13 Aprile 2007)

Di questo possiamo esserne certi!!!!


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> lo hai chiamato" bello"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'appellativo A'BELLOOOoooo è la norma tra noi romani  

	
	
		
		
	


	












E' poi nella foto fa la sua figura...


----------



## Nobody (13 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Zitto va c'ho i paparazzi del National Geographic sotto casa... mano male sono andata dal parrucchiere... altrimenti sai che foto


Occhio che quelli sono peggio di Corona


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2007)

*Chen ..pensaci tu*



Nadamas ha detto:


> sono felicissimo con me stesso poichè *quando torno a casa sono solo ed esclusivamente un marito innamorat, comprensivo, sensibile e disponibile. faccio sex con mia moglie preliminari compresi..*.ecco forse sono una puttana...certo una puttana che terminato il "mestiere" torna ad essere madre attenta e iperpremurosa...mi sembra che qui più che traditori ci sia uno stuolo di bacchettoni fanatici.
> tutti pronti a giudicare e confortare un Pinguino rammollito e masochista. Sappiate che se a Pingu, come lo chiamate affettuosamente voi,* togliete il carnefice, Pingu muore...lui ha bisogno di essere così come è a farsi compatire. *Eppoi vi stupite del mio raccontare quasi fossi un pazzo scriteriato. Ragazze mie, mi vivo la vit in ogni senso e senza far uso di droghe , alcol e sofldi facile da comprare una delle tante puttanelle vestite da impiegatine che pullalano gli uffici e che sono le prime a bastonare quelli come me.
> la mia rroganza trova conforto nel vissuto, io il cinema non lo vedo, lo faccio...


Se non cogli questa occasione offerta su un piatto d'argento...mi sorprendi !
Dai Chen!!


----------



## La Lupa (13 Aprile 2007)

Comunque, più leggo in questi giorni, più mi convinco di avere un uomo che è assolutamente normale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2007)

*in che senso?*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Comunque, più leggo in questi giorni, più mi convinco di avere un uomo che è assolutamente normale.


Nel senso che è come gli altri 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  o che NON è come certi


----------



## La Lupa (13 Aprile 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nel senso che è come gli altri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nel senso che, se hai letto un pò il curriculum del mio bombarolo.. ecco... diciamo che è un pò border line.

Ma confrontato a certi megalomani che girano qua sopra, mi pare un salesiano.


----------



## Old Ari (13 Aprile 2007)

Nada, l'unico felice nella coppia sei tu.....tua moglie, se ora è felice, è felice perchè vive una realtà che non è la sua.... Quindi non puoi dire che siete una coppia felice. Tu sei un ottimo mentitore. E? come se una donna fosse malata di un male incurabile ma fosse convinta di vivere per sempre....felice di farlo...peccato che non sarebbe la realtà.
Confermo quanto ho detto, ti stimo perchè ammetti che ti piace tradire, o meglio il sesso, ma non è altrettanto plaudibile la condotta. Nada, se davvero sei così graniticamente anticonformista e sincero...dovresti anche dimostrarlo.
Un ultimo appuntino è sul tuo tradire sapendo che fai del male a una donna....insomma se amare è volere il bene dell'altro....

Baci Baci Nada e buon w.e.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Aprile 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Nel senso che, se hai letto un pò il curriculum del mio bombarolo.. ecco... diciamo che è un pò border line.
> 
> Ma confrontato a certi megalomani che girano qua sopra, mi pare un salesiano.


 
Ci puoi giurare.


----------



## Old Pinguino (13 Aprile 2007)

*Ringrazio tutti. Provo a spiegarmi*

Cerco di spiegare perchè mi comporto così. Io vi ho già accennato della mia infazia, adesso cerco di spiegarmi. Mio padre era uno come nada o come quello che si scopava mia moglie, li conosco bene e so che se non trovano l'anima buona vedi mia madre o la moglie di nadamas finiscono tutti nella merda. Per una scopata vanno bene ma da li a viverci assieme ne passa. Io a2anni ero gia fuori casa tra collegio e nonni materni che mi hanno fatto da genitore mio padre l'ho visto a 14anni per mandarmi a lavorare. Questa cosa mi aveva gia segnato profondamente. Ho 44anni e ho gia perso due fratelli, uno annegato a 7anni e uno suicida a 20 grazie a mio padre. Mio padre 5 scopate con mia madre 5 figli che davano fastidio quindi meglio buttarli in giro. Quando è annegato cero io dentro il fiume, avevo dieci anni, e mia madre sulla riva, non mio padre che naturalmente chissà dov'era. Non era alta l'acqua ma cera corrente ho fatto quello che poteva fare un ragazzino di 10anni per salvarlo ci siamo sfiorati le mani poi non l'ho più visto. L'ho rivisto 2giorni dopo dentro la bara.Questa cosa ma ha devastato e adesso stò piangendo. A seguito di questo i mie si sono separati per 5anni, poi mia madre se lo è ripreso, cosa che non gli ho mai perdonato. Mia madre è partita con me e le due sorelle e ci ha portato dai suoi genitori, mentre mio padre ha preso mio fratello di 4anni. Ma volete che uno come Nada tenga un figlio se ce ne sono tante da scopare? Lo ha fatto adottare e fin quando non ci è riuscito lo tenevano chiuso in bagno a casa della cognata, dava fastidio. Non ha più parlato per un bel pezzo ma poi ha trovato una coppia che lo ha adottato volendoli il bene che aspetta ad un bambino crescendo circondato da amore. Ma purtroppo quando aveva 20anni è morto il papà adottivo di tumore, lo ha vissuto come un secondo abbandono. L'ultima volta che nostro padre è andato a trovarlo ha avuto il coraggio di litigarci assieme. Un giorno mi chiamano di correre che è morto anche lui, bumm altra mazzata, come è morto? Si è seduto sul binario e ha aspettato il treno, ma secondo voi chi è entrato nell'obitorio a riconoscerlo? Ma io non mio padre, io e mio zio, non potro più dimenticare l'espressione degli occhi di mio fratello quando ha visto la morte e la devastazione del suo corpo. E già qui, anche se non ho raccontato tutto vi fa capire come è dura dare una parvenza di normalità alla vita per me. Dopo i 14anni che vivevamo tutti assiemi, i rimasti, mi ricordo ancora l'insulto riccorrente che mi dava mio padre perchè non la cercavo a tutte come lui, "Frocio tu sei solo un frocio senza palle". Quindi Nada le tue offese sono cosà vecchia per me. Facendola breve. Un giorno trovo mia moglie, non è bella, 1.68 per 90 e più chili, mi innamoro di lei alla follia ci sposiamo nell'89 e nel 93 circa comincia la tresca con l'altro. Io ringraziavo il buon Dio ogni giorno per avermi dato qualcosa di bello anche a me, poi sono arrivati i figli, che gioia, tra le difficoltà della vita gli abbiamo tirati grandini. Poi scopro nel modo peggiore il tradimento di mia moglie e io rientro nell'incubo. Avevo investito tanto nel nostro rapporto, invece si vede che a me in questa vita aspetta solo delusioni. Ogni volta che rientro a casa alla sera vedo dove cera il divano vecchio e penso che è dove mia moglie si faceva scopare, vado in bagno vedo il lavandino e dico qui si lavava il cazzo il tipo dopo lo scopamento. Alla sera quando vado a letto penso li cera il nostro vecchio letto matrimoniale dove se lo faceva mettere perfino nel culo, adesso lo ho cambiato. Vedi Nada che avesse un'altro, sapessi per quanto tempo gli e lo chiesto, ha sempre negato, e siccome il matrimonio è fiducia ho voluto crederli. Io adesso sono una persona devastata psicologicamente e non credo che voi potiate capire cosa vuol dire crescere così, senza amore dei genitori, disgrazie su disgrazie sposare una che alla fine è una troia; adesso dice di amarmi. Purtroppo queste cose mi hanno segnato e non ragiono come le cosidette persone normali, per questo come ultima spiaggia mi sono rivolto ad una psicologa. Sto perdendo anche il controllo dei figli, non posso competere con la madre che li tempesta di bigliettini e parole che tentano di giustificare quello che ha fatto addossandomi la colpa tutta a me. Vedete se vado via cosa faccio? Vado a vivere da solo? Non riesco sono stato abbandonato troppe volte da piccolo la voglia di avere qualcuno che mi vuole bene è troppo forte e mi accontento delle briciole che mi da mia moglie. Giudicatemi pure vile, forse un giorno troverò qualcuna che ami, ma oramai ne dubito fortemente, per me è riservato solo il dolore. Questo mi porta pensare che l'unica mia amica è la morte., lo gia vista non mi fa paura e forse stringi stringi è l'unica soluzione solo che devo pensare ai mie figli e sperare nel futuro. VI RINGRAZIO A TUTTI, anche i traditori capaci solo di deridere non accorgendosi che sono solo delle merde che non hanno le palle di vivere un rapporto normale con una sola persona ma che alle prima difficoltà scappano a farsi consolare. SPERO DI AVER CHIARITO E NON STO' CERCANDO LA COMPASSIONE DI NESSUNO.


----------



## La Lupa (13 Aprile 2007)

Grazie per le PALLE che dimostri Pingui.

Anzi, che hai.

A noi non mostrare niente, c'è già chi ci pensa, purtroppo.

Consigli non ne ho. Non sono così grande.

Posso solo augurati forte che ti venga restituito se non tutto, qualcosa.

Pace.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2007)

*Pinguino*

Sei un grande.
Sei capace di capire te stesso e i tuoi problemi e i tuoi bisogni.
Non è debolezza questa capacità di guardare e sopportare la realtà ...non so chi ci sia di più forte... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ora il tuo bisogno è restare con lei, avere un minimo di appoggio affettivo che comunque, cercando di riguadagnare credibilità, anche lei dimostra di volere.
Solo mi permetto di consigliarti di parlare e di escludere da questa cosa i figli. Loro non sono i giudici sono le vittime e non spetta a loro decidere le colpe, i torti e le responsabilità.
Cerca di accordarti con lei su questo: il tradimento è un fatto che riguarda i genitori e loro potranno sempre contare su di voi, insieme o separati. Non fare che lei diventi tuo padre per loro. Sarebbe ancor pèiù devastante di quel che è stato per te e i tuoi figi.
Ti abbraccio


----------



## Bruja (13 Aprile 2007)

*Pinguino*

Se rammenti io ho detto che tu vorresti essere "misericordioso" ma risulti debole.  Per debole intendevo che non hai "cuore" di fare violenza alla tua natura e trattare chi ti fa del male come converrebbe perchè vedi la parte che è madre dei tuoi figli......... 
La tua storia è triste e penosa, ma è anche di quelle che temprano; fai allora uscire quella tempra, serve a te, serve alla qualità della vita dei tuoi figli, serve all'ordine giusto e corretto delle cose, e se non bastasse serve a quella donna che nonostante abbia vissuto ancora non ha capito il senso del vivere.
uanto al Nada, lo conosco da anni............. lui dice molte cose, ma sono quelle che non dice a renderlo molto più umano di quello che appare.  La sua vita è disordinata e per certi versi sciagurata, ma per quel poco che posso aver intuito, il maggior male lo sta facendo a sè stesso, e credo che in famiglia lo abbiano capito nonostante la verità oggettiva sia latente.  Lui ha bisogno di essere così, è la sua dimensione vitale ed a volte, se i problemi personali vengono risolti o mediati, una moglie puònon chiedere quello che il confessando non reggerebbe a dire.   E' un discorso ingarbugliato, lo sò, non pretendo di essere capita o condivisa, dico solo che Nada è un diverso perchè la sua è una malafede "in buonafede".............. non può essere ciò che non sente o non sa!
Bruja


----------



## Old Pinguino (13 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se rammenti io ho detto che tu vorresti essere "misericordioso" ma risulti debole. Per debole intendevo che non hai "cuore" di fare violenza alla tua natura e trattare chi ti fa del male come converrebbe perchè vedi la parte che è madre dei tuoi figli.........
> La tua storia è triste e penosa, ma è anche di quelle che temprano; fai allora uscire quella tempra, serve a te, serve alla qualità della vita dei tuoi figli, serve all'ordine giusto e corretto delle cose, e se non bastasse serve a quella donna che nonostante abbia vissuto ancora non ha capito il senso del vivere.
> uanto al Nada, lo conosco da anni............. lui dice molte cose, ma sono quelle che non dice a renderlo molto più umano di quello che appare. La sua vita è disordinata e per certi versi sciagurata, ma per quel poco che posso aver intuito, il maggior male lo sta facendo a sè stesso, e credo che in famiglia lo abbiano capito nonostante la verità oggettiva sia latente. Lui ha bisogno di essere così, è la sua dimensione vitale ed a volte, se i problemi personali vengono risolti o mediati, una moglie puònon chiedere quello che il confessando non reggerebbe a dire. E' un discorso ingarbugliato, lo sò, non pretendo di essere capita o condivisa, dico solo che Nada è un diverso perchè la sua è una malafede "in buonafede".............. non può essere ciò che non sente o non sa!
> Bruja


Come il solito sei un'analista perfetta centri sempre il punto. Per quanto riguarda il Nada li conosco bene i tipi. Perchè non scappo? Perchè sono temperato e sò aspettare il momento giusto se si presenta.


----------



## Old Pinguino (13 Aprile 2007)

*Grazie*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Grazie per le PALLE che dimostri Pingui.
> 
> Anzi, che hai.
> 
> ...


Grazie Lupa abbai ma se una cucciolona morbida morbida, un pò mi assomigli. Un caro saluto.


----------



## Old Pinguino (13 Aprile 2007)

*Grazie*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei un grande.
> Sei capace di capire te stesso e i tuoi problemi e i tuoi bisogni.
> Non è debolezza questa capacità di guardare e sopportare la realtà ...non so chi ci sia di più forte...
> 
> ...


Tu sei una persona squisita e lo dimostri anche adesso, proverò a seguire i tuo consigli. Un'abbraccio.


----------



## Old zzzanzara (13 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> sono felicissimo con me stesso poichè quando torno a casa sono solo ed esclusivamente un marito innamorat, comprensivo, sensibile e disponibile. faccio sex con mia moglie preliminari compresi...ecco forse sono una puttana...certo una puttana che terminato il "mestiere" torna ad essere madre attenta e iperpremurosa...mi sembra che qui più che traditori ci sia uno stuolo di bacchettoni fanatici.
> tutti pronti a giudicare e confortare un Pinguino rammollito e masochista. Sappiate che se a Pingu, come lo chiamate affettuosamente voi, togliete il carnefice, Pingu muore...lui ha bisogno di essere così come è a farsi compatire. Eppoi vi stupite del mio raccontare quasi fossi un pazzo scriteriato. Ragazze mie, mi vivo la vit in ogni senso e senza far uso di droghe , alcol e sofldi facile da comprare una delle tante puttanelle vestite da impiegatine che pullalano gli uffici e che sono le prime a bastonare quelli come me.
> la mia rroganza trova conforto nel vissuto, io il cinema non lo vedo, lo faccio...


Prova a leggere questo tuo post davanti allo specchio................


----------



## Old Vulvia (13 Aprile 2007)

*vigliaccheria*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Vulvia c'e' traditore e traditore... non parlo di coglioni da bar dello sport... parlo di chi sceglie, anche di sbagliare poi paga... tutti scegliamo per noi stessi che piaccia o meno che lo si ammetta o no...


Ma chi lo mette in dubbio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Evidentemente non mi spiego. 
La realtà ci fornisce continue prove sul fatto che si può scegliere di fare qualsiasi nefandezza alle spalle altrui per il proprio tornaconto momentaneo o permanente. Ottimo.
*Ma perchè considerarci delle colombe o avere la pretesa di essere considerati tali*?

Sia che tradisca mio marito per uno sfizio o per il sognato principe azzurro, io so che sto facendo un torto ad una persona *ignara*, con la quale volente o nolente avrei dei vincoli di lealtà. Scelgo di tradire ma ciò non dovrebbe impedirmi di cogliere ed ammettere che sono una vigliacca, perchè altrimenti dovrei parlare apertamente dei miei desideri, di come mi sento nel rapporto, del fatto che non amo più o che ho voglia di scoparmi l'idraulico. 

Estremizzando al massimo: anche i vicini di Erba hanno compiuto una scelta per se stessi. Nessuno penso possa evitare di definirli assassini.


----------



## La Lupa (13 Aprile 2007)

Pinguino ha detto:


> Grazie Lupa abbai ma se una cucciolona morbida morbida, un pò mi assomigli. Un caro saluto.


Cavolo!
Sei già il secondo maschio che se ne accorge quest'anno.

Devo iniziare a preoccuparmi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Hi hi... Pingui, a parte le cazzate... davvero, a me piacerebbe darti qualche buon consiglio ma mi sento inadatta. Intanto io non ho figli e quando se ne parla sto zitta perchè proprio non so in merito, per dirne una...

Poi... non so... è così triste la tua storia.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Però una cosa sì che te la voglio dire.
A me più di tutto mi ha colpito questa cosa:



> *per me è riservato solo il dolore*


Ecco, su questo posso dire qualcosa.
Perchè so che non è così. Per nessuno di noi.

E grazie al cielo, mediamente non sappiamo cosa ci viene riservato.
Capisco che per te che forse hai conosciuto poco d'altro sarà difficile pensarlo, però non è proprio come dici tu!

In fin dei conti, quando ti sei innamorato di tua moglie eri felice, no?
Quando sono nati i tuoi figli, sarai stato felice, no?

E non pensare che però era una felicità falsa perchè poi... e bla bla... quello che purtroppo sappiamo.

Tu sai che è esistito un te stesso anche così.
Tienlo stretto, se puoi.
E se ne provi nostalgia, lotta per far sì che possa esistere di nuovo e non abortirlo pensando che non era destinata anche a te, la felicità.

Occhei, te ne sono successe di ogni, è vero. Però puoi invertire la rotta.
Tutti possiamo farlo.
Checcazzo, se non fosse così ci saremmo estinti in un suicidio di massa.

Datti la possibilità di crederci almeno un pochino.
Se la vita finora è stata stronza, sii più stronzo tu e diglielo:
E no bella! Ora m'hai rotto i coglioni. Adesso fammi vedere il lato B, per favore.
Vaffanculo!


----------



## MariLea (13 Aprile 2007)

Caro Pinguino, mi dispiace per la vita difficile che hai avuto, ma devi uscire da questa tua autocommiserazione e vedere che la vita non è una passeggiata di piacere per nessuno, anche gli altri hanno problemi ed a volte anche più gravi dei nostri. 
Non è la compassione che aiuta, il discorso di NadaMas per provocatorio che possa sembrare, scuote il pensiero più di tante parole di compassione, non trovo così sconvolgente quanto ha detto. Se non ci appigliamo alla forma, troviamo delle considerazioni che non sono affatto fuori luogo, considerazioni che molti hanno sicuramente fatto, ma non dette per pietà. Non credo che ti servano spalle su cui piangere, credo piuttosto che ti servano gambe forti, le tue gambe su cui rimetterti in piedi ed andare avanti con dignità. Credi che tutti quelli che si son separati non avevano una paura fottuta? L'abbiamo avuta tutti, ma abbiamo ritenuto che fosse giusto farlo e siamo andati avanti verso il nostro destino che era un'incognita in quel momento. E' come dover subire un intervento chirurgico, ci fa paura ma se è necessario lo affrontiamo e da adulti non possiamo nemmeno fare tante storie o piagnistei... facciamo finta di essere forti. Penso che è quello che devi fare tu per te stesso e per i tuoi figli.
Troverai tu il momento giusto, in bocca al lupo!


----------



## Old zzzanzara (13 Aprile 2007)

Pinguino ha detto:


> Cerco di spiegare perchè mi comporto così. Io vi ho già accennato della mia infazia, adesso cerco di spiegarmi. Mio padre era uno come nada o come quello che si scopava mia moglie, li conosco bene e so che se non trovano l'anima buona vedi mia madre o la moglie di nadamas finiscono tutti nella merda. Per una scopata vanno bene ma da li a viverci assieme ne passa. Io a2anni ero gia fuori casa tra collegio e nonni materni che mi hanno fatto da genitore mio padre l'ho visto a 14anni per mandarmi a lavorare. Questa cosa mi aveva gia segnato profondamente. Ho 44anni e ho gia perso due fratelli, uno annegato a 7anni e uno suicida a 20 grazie a mio padre. Mio padre 5 scopate con mia madre 5 figli che davano fastidio quindi meglio buttarli in giro. Quando è annegato cero io dentro il fiume, avevo dieci anni, e mia madre sulla riva, non mio padre che naturalmente chissà dov'era. Non era alta l'acqua ma cera corrente ho fatto quello che poteva fare un ragazzino di 10anni per salvarlo ci siamo sfiorati le mani poi non l'ho più visto. L'ho rivisto 2giorni dopo dentro la bara.Questa cosa ma ha devastato e adesso stò piangendo. A seguito di questo i mie si sono separati per 5anni, poi mia madre se lo è ripreso, cosa che non gli ho mai perdonato. Mia madre è partita con me e le due sorelle e ci ha portato dai suoi genitori, mentre mio padre ha preso mio fratello di 4anni. Ma volete che uno come Nada tenga un figlio se ce ne sono tante da scopare? Lo ha fatto adottare e fin quando non ci è riuscito lo tenevano chiuso in bagno a casa della cognata, dava fastidio. Non ha più parlato per un bel pezzo ma poi ha trovato una coppia che lo ha adottato volendoli il bene che aspetta ad un bambino crescendo circondato da amore. Ma purtroppo quando aveva 20anni è morto il papà adottivo di tumore, lo ha vissuto come un secondo abbandono. L'ultima volta che nostro padre è andato a trovarlo ha avuto il coraggio di litigarci assieme. Un giorno mi chiamano di correre che è morto anche lui, bumm altra mazzata, come è morto? Si è seduto sul binario e ha aspettato il treno, ma secondo voi chi è entrato nell'obitorio a riconoscerlo? Ma io non mio padre, io e mio zio, non potro più dimenticare l'espressione degli occhi di mio fratello quando ha visto la morte e la devastazione del suo corpo. E già qui, anche se non ho raccontato tutto vi fa capire come è dura dare una parvenza di normalità alla vita per me. Dopo i 14anni che vivevamo tutti assiemi, i rimasti, mi ricordo ancora l'insulto riccorrente che mi dava mio padre perchè non la cercavo a tutte come lui, "Frocio tu sei solo un frocio senza palle". Quindi Nada le tue offese sono cosà vecchia per me. Facendola breve. Un giorno trovo mia moglie, non è bella, 1.68 per 90 e più chili, mi innamoro di lei alla follia ci sposiamo nell'89 e nel 93 circa comincia la tresca con l'altro. Io ringraziavo il buon Dio ogni giorno per avermi dato qualcosa di bello anche a me, poi sono arrivati i figli, che gioia, tra le difficoltà della vita gli abbiamo tirati grandini. Poi scopro nel modo peggiore il tradimento di mia moglie e io rientro nell'incubo. Avevo investito tanto nel nostro rapporto, invece si vede che a me in questa vita aspetta solo delusioni. Ogni volta che rientro a casa alla sera vedo dove cera il divano vecchio e penso che è dove mia moglie si faceva scopare, vado in bagno vedo il lavandino e dico qui si lavava il cazzo il tipo dopo lo scopamento. Alla sera quando vado a letto penso li cera il nostro vecchio letto matrimoniale dove se lo faceva mettere perfino nel culo, adesso lo ho cambiato. Vedi Nada che avesse un'altro, sapessi per quanto tempo gli e lo chiesto, ha sempre negato, e siccome il matrimonio è fiducia ho voluto crederli. Io adesso sono una persona devastata psicologicamente e non credo che voi potiate capire cosa vuol dire crescere così, senza amore dei genitori, disgrazie su disgrazie sposare una che alla fine è una troia; adesso dice di amarmi. Purtroppo queste cose mi hanno segnato e non ragiono come le cosidette persone normali, per questo come ultima spiaggia mi sono rivolto ad una psicologa. Sto perdendo anche il controllo dei figli, non posso competere con la madre che li tempesta di bigliettini e parole che tentano di giustificare quello che ha fatto addossandomi la colpa tutta a me. Vedete se vado via cosa faccio? Vado a vivere da solo? Non riesco sono stato abbandonato troppe volte da piccolo la voglia di avere qualcuno che mi vuole bene è troppo forte e mi accontento delle briciole che mi da mia moglie. Giudicatemi pure vile, forse un giorno troverò qualcuna che ami, ma oramai ne dubito fortemente, per me è riservato solo il dolore. Questo mi porta pensare che l'unica mia amica è la morte., lo gia vista non mi fa paura e forse stringi stringi è l'unica soluzione solo che devo pensare ai mie figli e sperare nel futuro. VI RINGRAZIO A TUTTI, anche i traditori capaci solo di deridere non accorgendosi che sono solo delle merde che non hanno le palle di vivere un rapporto normale con una sola persona ma che alle prima difficoltà scappano a farsi consolare. SPERO DI AVER CHIARITO E NON STO' CERCANDO LA COMPASSIONE DI NESSUNO.


 
Pinguino questo tuo racconto mi ha zittita,spero che tu possa trovare un po' di pace.
Non penso sia il momento giusto per prendere decisioni definitive,ora ti senti molto ferito e pieno di rancore,datti tempo e cerca di pensare ai tuoi figli.
Cerca di lavorare su te stesso e lascia lei in stand bye.
"a volte il silenzio vale più di 1000 parole", nn dire a lei cosa ti passa x la testa,lasciala bollire nel proprio brodo, a volte l'indifferenza è uan buona medicina.
Qui puoi raccontare tutto quello che ti passa x la testa,noi ti leggiamo.
Invece dovresti "stupire lei" con atteggiamenti a te inusuali affinchè lei possa cominciare a porsi qualche domanda...................

Giulia


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ma chi lo mette in dubbio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Evidentemente non mi spiego.
> La realtà ci fornisce continue prove sul fatto che si può scegliere di fare qualsiasi nefandezza alle spalle altrui per il proprio tornaconto momentaneo o permanente. Ottimo.
> ...


Se mi paragoni l'assassinio di un figlio da parte dei genitori a un cacchio di tradimento... onestamente dubito afferesti il concetto... senza offesa


----------



## Old Vulvia (13 Aprile 2007)

*Lettrice*

Senza offesa, temo sia tu a non afferrare minimamente cosa ho scritto.
Mi sembra chiarissimo che non ho paragonato il tradimento ad un omicidio.

Leggi meglio.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2007)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Senza offesa, temo sia tu a non afferrare minimamente cosa ho scritto.
> Mi sembra chiarissimo che non ho paragonato il tradimento ad un omicidio.
> 
> Leggi meglio.


 
Onestamente non sono interessata 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Senza offesa


----------



## Old Vulvia (13 Aprile 2007)

*Lettrice*

La tua è maleducazione gratuita. Francamente mi dispiace.
Non ho mai avuto intenzione di battibeccare e non inizierò ora.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Aprile 2007)

Si chiama libero arbitrio... leggere non leggere... tradire non tradire... etc etc... tutto qui e io l'esercito... sfortunatamente non sempre coincide con il volere, piecere altrui, rispetto altrui... e' solo una scelta per te maleducata... va bene...


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Aprile 2007)

Pinguino..ti vedo..come va stasera?


----------



## Old LILA.... (14 Aprile 2007)

Pinguino ha detto:


> Torno ora dal prof di cucina, 3anno alberghiera per il primo figlio, stesso discorso uguale del secondo. Come mai si comporta così ha avuto una flessione tremenda dall'anno scorso forse glielo bocciamo cosa è successo forse problemi in famiglia ecc... Di mandarlo dal psicologo se la è risparmiata. Io dentro di me a bollire di rabbia e volevo urlarli in faccia "Provi lei a scoprire che hanno una mamma troia che si è fatta sbattere per tanti anni dal papà del loro cugino che è il classico tipo che basta che respirano e lo hanno scoperto nella maniera peggiore, le telefonate del tipo, e forse il secondo non è mio".Vedete tutti a dirmi di andarmene, dovrei anche farlo ma se mollo anchio cosa succede ai mie figli? Questo è una dei motivi che ai traditori spaccherei la testa sono dei vigliacchi che posto di sedersi al tavolo con il coniuge, anche se difficile, e parlare delle difficoltà preferiscono farsi scopare da un'altro fregandosene altamente di tuttu e tutti poi quando scoperti con conseguenti casini, loro ti amano era un brutto periodo ecc.. le palle standard dei bastardi traditori. Per loro meglio farsi sbattere è più facile i figli il marito ma chi se ne frega l'importante per il momento è divertirsi. Le conseguenze per loro non esistono, non è meglio divorziare subito con serenità, è finita ho trovato un'altro. No!!! Meglio ridurre i figli così il marito dalla psicologa, non sò più comportami con i figli devo difendere una indefindibile. Siete dei pezzi di merda neanche dei vostri figli avete rispetto. Scusate lo sfogo ma non ce la faccio più a tentare di far tornare un po di rispetto verso la madre e a vivere così, forse domani mi passa e ritrovo la calma.


purtroppo la tua storia è dura e dirti cosa fare è molto difficile,io mi prenderei i miei figli e la lascerei da sola,non sarà difficile avere l'affidamento se dimostri che vosstro figlio è depresso per colpa di lei e poi a 14 anni può decidere con chi vivere


----------



## Old Pinguino (14 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Pinguino..ti vedo..come va stasera?


Tutto tranquillo grazie. Siamo usciti a bere qualcosa sembrava perfino innamorata di me, continua a ripetrmi che mi ama, ma chi lo sa cosa gli gira in testa. Tu come va? Un bacio.


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2007)

Buon giorno Pinguino, mi fa piacere che tu sia tornato un poco sereno...e grazie del baciolo , contraccambio.


----------



## Old Pinguino (14 Aprile 2007)

*Buon giorno*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Buon giorno Pinguino, mi fa piacere che tu sia tornato un poco sereno...e grazie del baciolo , contraccambio.


Ben svegliata bellissima spero che tu possa passare una serena giornata. Tra poco mi metto in viaggio 40km andata e 40km ritorno vado a prendere il figlio all'alberghiera. Poi farò il bucato, oramai è mio, non mi dispiace e ho imparato bene. Aiuterò in casa poi stasera vedremo se la signora vuole andare a fare un giro. Naturalmente mi attacherò al computer quando posso, devo stare attento quando mi vede scrivere mi tempesta di domande e mi viene a guardare. Un bacio.


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2007)

Pinguino ha detto:


> Ben svegliata bellissima spero che tu possa passare una serena giornata. Tra poco mi metto in viaggio 40km andata e 40km ritorno vado a prendere il figlio all'alberghiera. *Poi farò il bucato*, oramai è mio, non mi dispiace e ho imparato bene. *Aiuterò in casa* poi stasera *vedremo se la signora vuole andare a fare un giro.* Naturalmente mi attacherò al computer quando posso, *devo stare attento* quando mi vede scrivere mi tempesta di domande e mi viene a guardare. Un bacio.


devi stare attento?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vabbeh, la vita è la tua, come la dignità.


----------



## Old Pinguino (14 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> devi stare attento?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Devo stare attento perchè adesso fa la gelosa, e di litigare adesso non ho voglia. Comunque adesso sto rispondendoti con lei di fianco che gira e non mi dice niente. Con calma deve accettarlo, con calma Trottolino le cose si sistemano. Lei ha paura che la paghi con la stessa moneta e poi ad aiutare in casa non si perde la dignità.


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2007)

Pinguino ha detto:


> Devo stare attento perchè adesso fa la gelosa, e di litigare adesso non ho voglia. Comunque adesso sto rispondendoti con lei di fianco che gira e non mi dice niente. Con calma deve accettarlo, con calma Trottolino le cose si sistemano. Lei ha paura che la paghi con la stessa moneta e poi ad aiutare in casa non si perde la dignità.


La dignità non la metto in relazione ad aiutare in casa, non mettermi in bocca cosa che non ho detto!

La dignità è quella di farle vedere il merdaio in cui TU hai raccontato che faceva vivere la vostra famiglia, darle ANCHE uno spazzolone in mano e dirle che inizi da quello a far vedere che vuol darsi da fare.
La dignità è non uscire , se LEI ne ha voglia. E' dirle che a te va di uscire e che LEI si adegui ed esca anche se non ne ha voglia.

LEI ha paura che tu la ripaghi con la sua moneta? Beh, il suo gruzzolo se l'è ben speso direi e questo è il minimo che deve mettere in conto, anche se, se ti conoscesse davvero un pò, dovrebbe sapere che è l'ultima delle tue intenzioni.

Ma ovviamente il pensare che tutti siano come siamo noi è forse la peggior condanna!


----------



## Bruja (14 Aprile 2007)

*Pinguino*

Io la butto là, giusto per partecipare, ma se la signora leggesse quello che scriviamo qui forse qualcosa nella sua testa potrebbe mettersi a funzionare..... non credi??
Altro che gelosia, dovrebbe vedere come tu cerrchi di trovare una soluzione e come tutti dicano che è solo la tua testa avariata quella da cambiare!!
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2007)

*Ehmmm..*



Bruja ha detto:


> Io la butto là, giusto per partecipare, ma se la signora leggesse quello che scriviamo qui forse qualcosa nella sua testa potrebbe mettersi a funzionare..... non credi??
> Altro che gelosia, dovrebbe vedere come tu cerrchi di trovare una soluzione e come tutti dicano che è solo la *tua* testa avariata quella da cambiare!!
> Bruja


Forse intendevi la *sua*...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2007)

Pinguino ha detto:


> Ben svegliata bellissima spero che tu possa passare una serena giornata. Tra poco mi metto in viaggio 40km andata e 40km ritorno vado a prendere il figlio all'alberghiera. Poi farò il bucato, oramai è mio, non mi dispiace e ho imparato bene. Aiuterò in casa poi stasera vedremo se la signora vuole andare a fare un giro. Naturalmente mi attacherò al computer quando posso, devo stare attento quando mi vede scrivere mi tempesta di domande e mi viene a guardare. Un bacio.


ah, pure devi stare attento...e fatti mettere una museruola sullle dita, anzi fattele cioncare direttamente... cosi' è piu' tranquilla...carissimo con tutta la mia simpatia te lo dico...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (14 Aprile 2007)

Pinguino,

onore a te per aver superato quello che hai superato, che stai superando, per i valori che hai e per il martirio che stai subendo.

Che i tuoi post siano di monito ai miliardi di traditori che fanno "scelte per sè" (simpatico eufemismo) fregandosene del devastamento delle vite altrui (coniuge, figli), illudendosi di essere innamorate dell'amante (in bocca a questa gente, la parola Amore suona come un anello di brillanti attorno al dito dello zampone con le lenticchie di capodanno). 

Grottesco poi è quando qualcuno di loro sale in cattedra, ma questo è un argomento che non ti deve riguardare (è meglio che "guardi e passi").

Auguri.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2007)

*Pinguino*

Credo che tu sia veramente un brav'uomo... ma per quello che leggo mi sento di ripetere un detto:

CHI PECORA SI FA IL LUPO SE LA MAGNA.

Con tutto il cuore fatti piu' furbo


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2007)

> LEI ha paura che tu la ripaghi con la sua moneta? Beh, il suo gruzzolo se l'è ben speso direi e questo è il minimo che deve mettere in conto, anche se, se ti conoscesse davvero un pò, dovrebbe sapere che è l'ultima delle tue intenzioni.


 
ma la signora moglie è preoccupata perchè conosce sè stessa....e proietta i suoi limiti su di lui. 

Staccarsi da lei, significherebbe COSTRINGERLA a metterla di fronte alle sue responsabilità...alle sue paure..etc...

e lui dovrebbe cosi confrontorsi con le sue...di paure...


che NON SIGNIFICA SEPARARSI DAI FIGLI... pinguino caro...


me racumandi eh....tifiamo per Te e per i cuccioli!

pure per lei...a denti stretti...ma solo perchè ci sei tu di mezzo.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma la signora moglie è preoccupata perchè conosce sè stessa....e proietta i suoi limiti su di lui.
> 
> Staccarsi da lei, significherebbe COSTRINGERLA a metterla di fronte alle sue responsabilità...alle sue paure..etc...
> 
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Pinguino,
> 
> onore a te per aver superato quello che hai superato, che stai superando, per i valori che hai e per il martirio che stai subendo.
> 
> ...


Certo, meglio non voler vedere... e poi chiedersi perchè è capitato proprio a noi....che siam così bravini, integerrimi, GIUSTI..che siam gli unici che ragionano in modo "sano"..perchè ovviamente chi tradisce è incapace di ragionare...  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Insonne, ma fatti 'na dormita ogni tanto và!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (14 Aprile 2007)

*a trottolì,*

Spero che tua moglie ti accanni presto per un giamaicano e che tu debba passare il resto della vita a lavorare per lei, per lui e per la loro colorata prole, confinato in un sordido monolocale coi muri ingialliti dai vapori di frittura da 4 salti in padella (ovviamente curandoti anche quella fastidiosa infezione venerea di origine caraibica che la tua signora ti ha liquidamente regalato).


----------



## MariLea (14 Aprile 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Spero che tua moglie ti accanni presto per un giamaicano e che tu debba passare il resto della vita a lavorare per lei, per lui e per la loro colorata prole, confinato in un sordido monolocale coi muri ingialliti dai vapori di frittura da 4 salti in padella (ovviamente curandoti anche quella fastidiosa infezione venerea di origine caraibica che la tua signora ti ha liquidamente regalato).


Vedi caro Insonne, questo non può accadere a tipi come Trottolino e tu lo sai bene...
per dirla come Lettrice.. lui non è e non si fa "pecora"....


----------



## Old Pinguino (14 Aprile 2007)

*Per Trottolino*

Vedi cari Trottolino non ho mai detto che noi traditi non abbiamo colpe, bisogna essere in due per litigare, ma la differenza tra me e mia moglie la traditrice che io tutti i problemi che comporta una vita di coppia, resa ancora più pesante dal crescere due figli, non gli ho risolti andando a scoparmi un'altra ma cercando di ottimizzare tutto quello che ho a disposizione. Esempio. Quando si litigava perchè non bastavano i soldi per arrivare a fine mese non correvo da un'altra scappando dalla realtà ma restavo al mio posto. Se poi non è più innamorata di me poteva andarsene liberamente. I traditori sono solo dei vigliacchi, persone che non vogliono bene a nessuno, solo a loro stessi, giocano con i sentimenti delle persone. Se c'è un malessere nella coppia non si va a scopare un'altra ci si guarda negli occhi e si discute non si fugge come faceva la mia. Lo sò che per te sono un debole ma invece sono solo uno che la pensa diversamente da te e mette l'onesta davanti a tutto sopratutto quando c'è di mezzo la persona che ama. Cosa credi che in 18anni di matrimonio non mi sia mai capitata l'occasione?. Solo che a differenza dei traditori non sarei più riuscito a guardare negli occhi la persona che amo, adesso è logico che mi guardo in giro ma senza rendersi ridicoli. Senza rancore visto che mi sembri un pò incazzato.


----------



## Old Pinguino (14 Aprile 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Pinguino,
> 
> onore a te per aver superato quello che hai superato, che stai superando, per i valori che hai e per il martirio che stai subendo.
> 
> ...


Caro Insonne io la penso come te ma purtroppo a quanto pare siamo fuori moda e non ti meravigliare quando salgono in cattedra per loro quelli sbagliati siamo noi e quindi motivo di derisione. Sono dei miopi che non vedono il futuro devastante che fanno accadere a chi li stà vicino.


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2007)

Pinguino ha detto:


> Vedi cari Trottolino non ho mai detto che noi traditi non abbiamo colpe, bisogna essere in due per litigare, ma la differenza tra me e mia moglie la traditrice che io tutti i problemi che comporta una vita di coppia, resa ancora più pesante dal crescere due figli, non gli ho risolti andando a scoparmi un'altra ma cercando di ottimizzare tutto quello che ho a disposizione. Esempio. Quando si litigava perchè non bastavano i soldi per arrivare a fine mese non correvo da un'altra scappando dalla realtà ma restavo al mio posto. Se poi non è più innamorata di me poteva andarsene liberamente. I traditori sono solo dei vigliacchi, persone che non vogliono bene a nessuno, solo a loro stessi, giocano con i sentimenti delle persone. Se c'è un malessere nella coppia non si va a scopare un'altra ci si guarda negli occhi e si discute non si fugge come faceva la mia. Lo sò che per te sono un debole ma invece sono solo uno che la pensa diversamente da te e mette l'onesta davanti a tutto sopratutto quando c'è di mezzo la persona che ama. Cosa credi che in 18anni di matrimonio non mi sia mai capitata l'occasione?. Solo che a differenza dei traditori non sarei più riuscito a guardare negli occhi la persona che amo, adesso è logico che mi guardo in giro ma senza rendersi ridicoli. Senza rancore visto che mi sembri un pò incazzato.


Non certo con te pinguino, se riesci a vedere al di là del fatto della casacca che mi poni addosso...e se provi a rileggere all'inizio di questo thread quando con toni molto pacati e non certo alla nadamas (col quale non credo di aver molto a che spartire, specie nel pormi nei tuoi confronti..) ho cercato di fare un ragionamento, partendo ovviamente dal mio vissuto, sul cosa fare per i figli...

In bocca al lupo, in ogni caso...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2007)

*Pinguino*

Premetto che non mi piacciono i traditori.. ma neanche i traditi che stanno li passivi a dare tutte le colpe possibili e immaginabili al traditore.

Tu dici che tua moglie ti tradiva per sfuggire alla realta'... come fai a saperlo? Te lo ha detto lei? Se si io diffiderei dal crederle.

Ma soprattutto come fai a stare con una persona che reputi cosi' vigliacca e poco di buono? Se sei cosi' coerente dovresti lasciarla. E non venire a dire cose tipo ' tutto per i figli'...perche' son stronzate... a tua moglie tu fai tanto comodo ma lei a te non giova per niente, perche' te la dovresti tenere?

L'unico motivo per il quale io non avrei preso a calci in c...o un tale essere e' il mantenimento... fine... ma tu che tenti di ricostruire dopo 13 anni di corna mi sembra ridicolo!!!

Mi dispiace veramente essere cosi' cruda ma non capisco se ascolti solo quello che vuoi sentire o realmente non capisci.
Anche ora con le stronzate della gelosia, per tua moglie e' come dare il biscottino al cane... e il cane lo magna... 

Pinguino mi spiace realmente tutti abbiamo i nostri casini.. ma tu realmente devi trovare un modo piu' efficiente d'affrontare la cosa... perche' onestamente son pronta a scommettere che la tua bella le corna o te le fa ancora o riprendera' presto.

Ti auguro ogni bene


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Spero che tua moglie ti accanni presto per un giamaicano e che tu debba passare il resto della vita a lavorare per lei, per lui e per la loro colorata prole, confinato in un sordido monolocale coi muri ingialliti dai vapori di frittura da 4 salti in padella (ovviamente curandoti anche quella fastidiosa infezione venerea di origine caraibica che la tua signora ti ha liquidamente regalato).


 






















Dai che se ti impegni puoi far di meglio!! 

Se mia moglie si troverà qualcun altro, sarà una sua scelta, probabilmente legittima visto il mio pormi nei suoi confronti...

Per il resto, dovesse accadere che mi trovo a vivere da solo (cosa che ho già fatto, come dovresti sapere) mi spiace deluderti, ma posso permettermi qualcosa di meglio e anche chi mi venga a fare i lavori di casa...a parte che son in grado di tenerci dietro da solo alla bisogna.. e per il cucinare, no problem manco lì, son autonomo e volendo anche discretamente bravo fra i fornelli...


Per la salute, tutto bene grazie...e nessun prurito, come invece mi pare tu senta ancora...ed evidentemente non solo in testa!!


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (14 Aprile 2007)

Caro Trottolino, 

le mie non erano congetture...

quel giamaicano ..... sono io!
L'ho conosciuta all'Hedonism II !!

Carràmba!


----------



## MariLea (14 Aprile 2007)

Pinguino ha detto:


> Vedi cari Trottolino non ho mai detto che *noi traditi* non abbiamo colpe, bisogna essere in due per litigare, ma la differenza tra me e *mia moglie la traditrice* che io tutti i problemi che comporta una vita di coppia, resa ancora più pesante dal crescere due figli, non gli ho risolti andando a scoparmi un'altra ma cercando di ottimizzare tutto quello che ho a disposizione. Esempio. Quando si litigava perchè non bastavano i soldi per arrivare a fine mese non correvo da un'altra scappando dalla realtà ma restavo al mio posto. Se poi *non è più innamorata di me poteva andarsene liberamente*. I traditori sono solo dei vigliacchi, persone che non vogliono bene a nessuno, solo a loro stessi, giocano con i sentimenti delle persone. Se c'è un malessere nella coppia non si va a scopare un'altra ci si guarda negli occhi e si discute non si fugge come faceva la mia. Lo sò che per te sono un debole ma invece sono solo uno che la pensa diversamente da te e mette l'onesta davanti a tutto sopratutto quando *c'è di mezzo* *la persona che ama*. Cosa credi che in 18anni di matrimonio non mi sia mai capitata l'occasione?. Solo che a differenza dei traditori non sarei più riuscito a guardare negli occhi la persona che amo, adesso è logico che *mi guardo in giro* ma senza rendersi ridicoli. Senza rancore visto che mi sembri un pò incazzato.


Vedi caro Pinguino, 
io, per esempio, non sono incazzata, ma tu mi fai venire una rabbia.. ma una rabbia che neanche immagini...
Premesso che non ci sono partiti presi e quindi eviterei le due squadre di traditori e traditi, anche se ci sono i traditori seriali come i traditi seriali... c'è chi ha esperienze in entrambi i ruoli... e chi in nessuno.
Dici e ripeti sempre di amare tua moglie... ma ne sei così sicuro? Ti rivolgi a lei sempre con epiteti poco gradevoli.. "puttana"... "troia"... "mia moglie la traditrice" (la definizione la trovi così necessaria?)
ne fai una descrizione vomitevole: bassa... obesa... sudicia... maleodorante... ecc ecc...
E tu la ami? Mai sentito parlare così di una persona che si ama, MAI!
Ripeti di continuo che poteva lasciarti liberamente prima di tradirti... e tu adesso che ti ha tradito perchè non lo fai? Le decisioni le devono prendere gli altri? Magari non le conveniva farlo.. come oggi non conviene a te farlo... ti stai guardando in giro con discrezione? Lo vedi che non sei poi molto diverso in fondo in fondo? E non devi prendere la scusa dei figli, sai che puoi occupartene lo stesso da separato, i ragazzi avrebbero più serenità ed un esempio positivo... Ma tutto questo tu non lo vuoi sentire, allora non lamentarti di continuo... perchè nessuno vuole un uomo che fa pena.. né una donna , né un figlio...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2007)

*Pinguino*

con tutto il rispetto caro Pinguino non innammorato..mi associo a Mailea e a lettrice pure nelle virgole...

queste pagine le potrai leggere ( forse, perchè non l'ho ancora capito ) tra qualche mese...quando capirai che le nostre paure possono generare solo dipendenza, e non quell'amore di cui tanto desideriamo circondarci.

micio.

ps. non considerare queste pagine ... scritti di chi vuol salire in cattedra, è che essendoci passati tutti tra queste dinamiche pericolosissime quanto dannose  ....dall'esterno..a i nostri occhi... appaiono solo piu' macroscopiche.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Caro Trottolino,
> 
> le mie non erano congetture...
> 
> ...


 
Caro Insonne mio bello,

mi stai tanto simpatico nonostante la tua professione... sei un coatto sincero ormai in via d'estinzione... e se non fosse per la distanza avrei gia' tentato il lancio del tentacolo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tempo fa tu descrivesti il tuo tipo di donna... a casa mia si chiama "trass'e bagassa" (Moltimodi non ridere che son seria)... diciamo aveva un'aspetto un po' da vacca.. perche' ti lamenti se poi son veramente vacche?

Se cerchi sempre lo stesso tipo di donna beccherai sempre le corna... e' triste ma vero.

Sei un serial cheated... quindi non prendertela con tutte le donne vacche prenditela pure con te che le hai scelte nonostante fossero trass'e bagassa.

Questo e' mi spiace darti addosso... se vuoi vengo a farti le coccoline 

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: e io son fedele


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Caro Trottolino,
> 
> le mie non erano congetture...
> 
> ...


Allora curati....  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Se è tornata da me si vede che poi non sei tutto sto granchè!!


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Allora curati....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (14 Aprile 2007)

Mannaggia, avevo scritto un post mirabolante su una che frequentavo in questo periodo. m'è scaduta la session e me se è cancellato! adesso non mi va di riscriverlo.

Il Post comunque si concludeva con un:

"A Lettrì, famme sentì er tentacolo!!!!!!"


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Mannaggia, avevo scritto un post mirabolante su una che frequentavo in questo periodo. m'è scaduta la session e me se è cancellato! adesso non mi va di riscriverlo.
> 
> Il Post comunque si concludeva con un:
> 
> "A Lettrì, famme sentì er tentacolo!!!!!!"


 
Fammi sistemar lavoro che arrivo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps: ma dimmi com'e' l'ammatriciana di tua madre?


----------



## Old Pinguino (15 Aprile 2007)

Io a pagina 15 mi sono aperto raccontando la mia storia personale in breve, cosa difficile  per me e in cambio nonostante avessi detto che per tutti i casini subiti da quando sono nato non potete aspettarvi che ragioni come una persona normale. Poi spiegatemi voi che vi siete incazzati con me tipo Lettrice cosè la normalità per voi. Non sto andando dalla psicologa per sport ma perchè ho dei seri problemi che visto la reazione di certi a quello che ho detto non vi dico, senò passo pure per pazzo e li chissà cosa mi tirate dietro. Anche qui l'amore cosè per voi visto come v'incazzante. Vedi cara Lettrice tu puoi anche avere ragione ma a proporti così sbagli, dici che non vado via per i figli, non lo ho mai detto ho detto che ho PAURA ad andarmene perchè sò gia che tipo gli portera in casa e per i mie figli voglio qualcosa di meglio. Dopo si vedrà. Ho paura del mantenimento, vedi il mantenimento mi fa rabbia non paura. Siccome la legge dice che deve essere uguale per tutti perchè incula solo noi uomini in caso di divorzio? Adesso non interpretarla a tuo modo è solo una considerazione. Mi presento davanti al giudice e dico "Voglio il divorzio perchè si è fatta scopare 13anni da un'altro, voglio il D.N.A del mio secondo a dimenticavo si è fatta anche qualche lesbicata con l'amica sposata e scambista, non sò se cera il marito, mi fermo qui" Secondo te il giudice cosa farebbe secondo la legge? Devo mantenerla anche se è una troia e lavora pure. Mi sputtano meglio. Guadagno 1200euro al mese, qui in Lombardia dove vivo un buco di appartamento ammobigliato al mese viene 600-700 euro, mezzo stipendio andato giustamente il mantenimento dei mie figli, o cazzo il mio stipendio è finito andrò a lavorare anche di notte per mantenere quella che si è fatta sbattere per tanto tempo, e io non mangio non mi vesto non esco più. Dai dammi adosso adesso Offendimi pure cara Lettrice. LA LEGGE ITALIANA FA SCHIFO va cambiata per potere valutare ogni caso anche le donne hanno torto. Questa è la realtà che tu l'accetti o non l'accetti. E' vero conoscendola puo darsi che mi faccia ancora le corna, non credo e ci spero, ma che tu ci creda o no è logico che quando apriva le gambe sapeva quello che faceva, per lei è un modo come un'altro per fuggire dalla realtà. Guardati il film AMELI mi sembra,assomiglia molto a mia moglie. Non sto dicendo che accetto questa realtà passivo. Mi dite "Ma tu non la ami " Una cosa deve esistere per crederci ma l'amore non esiste è una favola bella ma poi basta uno come quello che si scopava mia moglie per farti capire la realtà. Non esiste l'amore dei genitori vuoi che esista l'amore di una estranea? Certo io gli voglio bene, chiamatelo amore, quando non c'è mi manca ecc.. ma l'amore non esiste è solo una definizione che uso come tutti per descrivere una sensazione un sentimento. Ma se volete ancora delle risposte sono qui però per favore con calma, è un'anno che per capirla sto facendo di quelle discussioni con lei, sono spossato a livello mentale e fisico,  non ho voglia di litigare ma solo di discutere se nò non mi sarei messo a scrivere su questo forum. GRAZIE.


----------



## Lettrice no log (15 Aprile 2007)

Pinguino guarda che non sono affatto incazzata ... manco ti conosco!!! 

e' solo che gli eufemismi non mi piacciono se uno ha il cancro gli si dice che ha il cancro... non una malattia incurabile. Mi sono anche scusata per la crudezza.

Se leggi bene l'unico motivo per cui capisco il tuo restare con tua moglie e' puramente economico... ma se tu dici che nonostante tutto tu  vuoi bene a tua moglie... non vedo nessun problema: ogniuno e' esattamente al suo posto. La tua scelta per me e' un calvario... e personalmente i calvari li lascio a chi di competenza.

Come ho detto a Insonne: scegli delle t..ie non ti lamentare delle corna.

Tra l'atro i tuoi figli non mi sembrano ragazzini.. vista la natura di tua moglie ci sta che tu possa avere l'affidamento!

Comunque ti ripeto.. ti auguro ogni bene... non ho faccine xche' non riesco a "loggarmi"... ma ti mando una rosa ok?


----------



## Old Airforever (15 Aprile 2007)

*Pinguino Vs. Lettrice*



Pinguino ha detto:


> Caro Pinguino,
> ci sono persone (anche qui nel forum) che non hanno (fortunatamente) provato la negativa esperienza che ti è capitata. Ci sono cose nella vita che vengono comprese solo se provate sulla propria pelle.
> Ma anche se provate e sperimentate su se stessi, essendo le reazioni molteplici e soggettive, non esiste matematica garanzia e certezza che vengano giudicate dagli altri come da noi stessi per noi stessi (scusa il bisticcio).
> Non ricordo la categoria di Lettrice. Non ricordo se fa parte dei traditori, dei traditi o dei traditori/traditi (Lettrice, rinfrescami la memoria).
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Aprile 2007)

Pinguino, umanamente ti son vicino più di quel che pensi, credimi.
La tua storia ha dell'incredibile se non altro perchè pervasa da una costante mancanza di "amore", da quell'amore che da sempre aneli e cerchi.
Non credere che non provi a vederla dal tuo punto di vista, anche se è difficile credo per chiunque, emotivamente, vivere questa storia come la vivi tu.
Si cerca di trovare e suggerire elementi "oggettivi", punti che dovrebbero esser fermi, proprio perchè tu, essendoci dentro fino al collo, pari annaspare per non affogare e non vedi oltre al pelo dell'acqua. 
Son tentativi, a volte sterili, a volte scomposti di "portarti a riva" e per far questo, quando si cerca di salvare qualcuno che sta affogando, a volte è anche necessario "tramortirlo" per evitare che porti a fondo anche te con lui. E questo sarebbe se ci limitassimo a compatirti (inteso come cum-patire, soffrire insieme). 
Questi tentativi però, magari goffi, dovrebbero dirti che nonostante tutto, qualcuno che ha a cuore la tua storia esiste, che non sei solo e di nuovo abbandonato.
Per punti fermi intendo quelli che devono mettere i tuoi figli in condizione che, accada quel che accada fra te e tua moglie, vedano in te una persona su cui contare... sempre!
Hai paura di non riuscire a tirare avanti economicamente perchè temi che a lei dovrai anche passare dei soldi? Che lavoro fa lei? quanto guadagna? 
E tu che lavoro fai? So che può sembrare semplicistico e anche poco corretto quello che sto per dirti, ma non lo scartare a priori.. Non hai pensato a licenziarti !?!!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




In questo modo potresti contare intanto sulla liquidazione, a livello giuridico risulteresti nullafacente e quindi se va bene che lei continui a lavorare magari è lei a doveerti passare qualcosa...e tu potresti trovare un lavoro "non regolare" almeno fino a quando non sarà definita economicamnete la situazione se decidi di separarti giudizialmente.
E qui veniamo all'altro punto: il volersi separare o meno...mi pare che tu stia attaccato a lei per evitare quello che riterresti l'ennesimo abbandono...e così facendo ti accontenti di qualche scampolo di "sentimento".
Non credi che avresti diritto finalmente a qualcosa di più? a non dover "elemosinare amore" e per giunta da chi ha dimostrato di non averne per te ma solo per se stessa?
Andresti a chiedere pane, se affamato, a chi ti ha deriso e preso a calci nei denti?

Spero che leggerai quello che ho scritto senza pregiudizi e come mano tesa...


----------



## Lettrice-no log (15 Aprile 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> Pinguino ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Caro Pinguino,
> ...


----------



## Bruja (15 Aprile 2007)

*Pinguino*

Trottolino, alla fine qualche soluzione per non essere completamente in balìa dei tuoi "doveri" te l''ha data............riflettici!!!
Quanto al resto, non ti  giudico nè ti contesto, nella tua situazione ci vuo,e il copraggio di affrontare la vita anche in modo crudamente impositivo, e chi non ha carattere o abitudine a queste caratteristiche non può darsele in poco tempo.
SAe tu resti nella tua condizione perchè alla fine economicamente saresti ulteriormente inguaiato, puoi farlo, in fondo è la condizionme dio migliaia di matrimoni, ma chi ti obbliga ad amare per "sanzione" una donna che merita solo indifferenza? Se devi fare di necessità virtù, tanto vale che tu la smetta di rendere la tua convivenza un inferno, tieniti il limbo della noncuranza.............facesse quello che le pare, ma tu idem, nel senso che la tua vita non deve essere tarpata, inficiata o resa ridicola da lei.
Sono certa che mi intendi, i sentimenti sono importanti ma se rendono la vita una pattumiera, meglio vivere sereni e fottersene di sentimenti che hanno sbagliato il bersaglio!!
Bruja


----------



## Old Pinguino (15 Aprile 2007)

trottolino ha detto:


> Pinguino, umanamente ti son vicino più di quel che pensi, credimi.
> La tua storia ha dell'incredibile se non altro perchè pervasa da una costante mancanza di "amore", da quell'amore che da sempre aneli e cerchi.
> Non credere che non provi a vederla dal tuo punto di vista, anche se è difficile credo per chiunque, emotivamente, vivere questa storia come la vivi tu.
> Si cerca di trovare e suggerire elementi "oggettivi", punti che dovrebbero esser fermi, proprio perchè tu, essendoci dentro fino al collo, pari annaspare per non affogare e non vedi oltre al pelo dell'acqua.
> ...


Grazie questo è quello che cercavo non comprensione, visto che a questo mondo gli altri più che mettetterlo nel culo non fanno, ma una sana critica costruttiva con tanti punti di riflessione. E' vero sono alla ricerca disperata d'amore una cosa a me sconosciuta e questo mi rende debole e facile preda di mia moglie. Grazie Trottolino di avermi capito.


----------



## Old Pinguino (15 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Trottolino, alla fine qualche soluzione per non essere completamente in balìa dei tuoi "doveri" te l''ha data............riflettici!!!
> Quanto al resto, non ti giudico nè ti contesto, nella tua situazione ci vuo,e il copraggio di affrontare la vita anche in modo crudamente impositivo, e chi non ha carattere o abitudine a queste caratteristiche non può darsele in poco tempo.
> SAe tu resti nella tua condizione perchè alla fine economicamente saresti ulteriormente inguaiato, puoi farlo, in fondo è la condizionme dio migliaia di matrimoni, ma chi ti obbliga ad amare per "sanzione" una donna che merita solo indifferenza? Se devi fare di necessità virtù, tanto vale che tu la smetta di rendere la tua convivenza un inferno, tieniti il limbo della noncuranza.............facesse quello che le pare, ma tu idem, nel senso che la tua vita non deve essere tarpata, inficiata o resa ridicola da lei.
> Sono certa che mi intendi, i sentimenti sono importanti ma se rendono la vita una pattumiera, meglio vivere sereni e fottersene di sentimenti che hanno sbagliato il bersaglio!!
> Bruja


Non mi obbliga nessuno ad amarla ma sinceramente sono nei casini totali. Forse non ho carattere come dici tu e la questione economica non la considero una cosa da poco. Ripete che poi l'amore non esiste è solo la definizione di una situazione quindi fin quando non metto ordine in questa testa bacata posso viverci assieme. La mia vita è infelice da quando sono nato quindi non cambia niente per me sono vissuto sempre vicino a persone che non mi vogliono bene quindi cosa cambia per me? L'unico affetto avuto è stato dai nonni materni per il tempo che mi hanno fatto da genitori poi il nulla. Vedi quello che ha combinato mia moglie è solo la conferma di quello che dico, non esiste l'amore e il mondo gira così. E' vero i mie sentimenti con lei hanno sbagliato bersaglio ma quale coppia non è piena di corna, ormai è uno schifo così. Adesso dammi del rasseggnato.


----------



## Bruja (15 Aprile 2007)

*Pinguino*



Pinguino ha detto:


> Non mi obbliga nessuno ad amarla ma sinceramente sono nei casini totali. Forse non ho carattere come dici tu e la questione economica non la considero una cosa da poco. Ripete che poi l'amore non esiste è solo la definizione di una situazione quindi fin quando non metto ordine in questa testa bacata posso viverci assieme. La mia vita è infelice da quando sono nato quindi non cambia niente per me sono vissuto sempre vicino a persone che non mi vogliono bene quindi cosa cambia per me? L'unico affetto avuto è stato dai nonni materni per il tempo che mi hanno fatto da genitori poi il nulla. Vedi quello che ha combinato mia moglie è solo la conferma di quello che dico, non esiste l'amore e il mondo gira così. E' vero i mie sentimenti con lei hanno sbagliato bersaglio ma quale coppia non è piena di corna, ormai è uno schifo così. Adesso dammi del rasseggnato.


Sei una persona provata dalla vita ............... quello che spero è che non ti rassegni. Sarebbe un darla vinta, e se ci pensi bene, molto di quello che ci accade dipende dalle nostre scelte; si può sempre cambiare rotta o provare quello che di solito ci sembra impraticabile, specie se da perdere si hanno solo quei sentimenti che per te ora non esistono.
Bruja


----------



## Old Pinguino (15 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sei una persona provata dalla vita ............... quello che spero è che non ti rassegni. Sarebbe un darla vinta, e se ci pensi bene, molto di quello che ci accade dipende dalle nostre scelte; si può sempre cambiare rotta o provare quello che di solito ci sembra impraticabile, specie se da perdere si hanno solo quei sentimenti che per te ora non esistono.
> Bruja


Le scelte puoi farle da adulto ma da bambino no e dopo hai la vita condizionata per sempre. Quanto male possono fare i genitori a non fare i genitori.


----------



## Bruja (15 Aprile 2007)

*Pinguino*



Pinguino ha detto:


> Le scelte puoi farle da adulto ma da bambino no e dopo hai la vita condizionata per sempre. Quanto male possono fare i genitori a non fare i genitori.


 
Lo stesso male che si può fare non "agendo" da genitori e lasciando che l'immagine di una famigliola tranquilla copra una realtà di malesseri, di problemi e di irresponsabilità (materne).............. e mi pare che quelche avvisaglia ci sia già stata!
Bruja


----------



## Old Pinguino (15 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lo stesso male che si può fare non "agendo" da genitori e lasciando che l'immagine di una famigliola tranquilla copra una realtà di malesseri, di problemi e di irresponsabilità (materne).............. e mi pare che quelche avvisaglia ci sia già stata!
> Bruja


Lora sanno che hanno una mamma troia e gia questo è un male che che io non potrò rimuoverli. La mia colpa secondo te è che non vado via dimostrandoli che cosa, che non sono uomo? Secondo te cercare di crescerli senza darli ulteriori delusioni è così grave? Ormai la mia non potrà più essere una famiglia tranquilla e stai pur certa che inevitabilmente qualcosa succedera anche senza il mio volere. O forse sarebbere meno delusi se andassi via.


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Aprile 2007)

Pinguino ha detto:


> Lora sanno che hanno una mamma troia e gia questo è un male che che io non potrò rimuoverli. La mia colpa secondo te è che non vado via dimostrandoli che cosa, che non sono uomo? Secondo te cercare di crescerli senza darli ulteriori delusioni è così grave? Ormai la mia non potrà più essere una famiglia tranquilla e stai pur certa che inevitabilmente qualcosa succedera anche senza il mio volere. O forse sarebbere meno delusi se andassi via.


Sarebbero meno delusi se tu, forse, a questo punto, non provassi a  dar loro l'immagine, ai loro occhi già chiaramente falsa, della famigliola serena...

Sarebbero forse meno delusi se tu decidessi di andar via...facendo di tutto e dimostrandoglielo che li vuoi con te e che non te ne vai certo per abbandonarli...

Sarebbero meno delusi se le cose succedessero non NONOSTANTE il tuo volere, ma PER il tuo volere...


----------



## Iris (15 Aprile 2007)

*Pinguino*

Stammi a sentire. Io l'ho già detto che non sei un codardo..se leggi bene l'ho detto...perchè ci vuole coraggio ad amettere le proprie debolezze.
Hai avuto una vita di merda.. va bene...ma se sei sopravvissuto a ciò a tanto, hai avuto la forza di farti una famiglia, ora avrai la forza di salvarla la tua famiglia.
L'unico modo ( io ci sono passata e so che non è una passeggiata) è la separazione.
Datti un'altra possibilità.
Con affetto


----------



## Old Otella82 (15 Aprile 2007)

Pinguino ha detto:


> Lora sanno che hanno una mamma troia e gia questo è un male che che io non potrò rimuoverli. La mia colpa secondo te è che non vado via dimostrandoli che cosa, che non sono uomo? Secondo te cercare di crescerli senza darli ulteriori delusioni è così grave? Ormai la mia non potrà più essere una famiglia tranquilla e stai pur certa che inevitabilmente qualcosa succedera anche senza il mio volere. O forse sarebbere meno delusi se andassi via.


 
Non c'è niente di peggio per un figlio che vivere nella finzione di una famiglia che non c'è.
Meglio, e te lo dico da figlia, avere due genitori separati che riescono a non farti mancare attenzione e amore, e che riescono a comunicare civilmente ritrovando il rispetto reciproco, non in quanto coniugi, ma in quanto genitori che saranno per sempre legati in un modo o nell'altro dai figli che hanno messo al mondo.
Pinguino, scusami, ma a me sembra che tu abbia solo molta paura della solitudine, che che tu voglia rimanere legato al concetto di famiglia che hai costruito proprio perchè la solitudine l'hai già sperimentata nell'infanzia.
Le contraddizioni i figli le subiscono molto più di un divorzio.
per quanto riguarda la parte economica purtroppo non sono in grado di dirti granchè..non sono sposata e men che mai separata, e non saprei proprio da che parte cominciare a consigliarti.. ma vedo che altre persone qui sono preparate e cercano di darti dei buoni consigli.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> cara Vulvia, cavolo che Nick, ognuno sa meditare per se stesso e passeggiare nel suo orto...se davvero mi hai letto avrai verificato che ho sempre ammesso torti e favori, giusto e sbagliato..per carità non insegno nulla a nessuno ma spero mi sia riconosciuto dai più e da qualche "senatore" di avere sempre prodotto qui il mio profilo senza ritrosie o palle o meschinità e compromessi.
> sono per il dare e avere, per il bianco o nero, il grigio lo lascio a qualcuno di voi.
> pur mantenendo una democrazia di fondo ho capito col sudore delle mie vene che alla fine ognuno è solo con se stesso e non servono pietismi e assoluzioni cercate sponsorizzate. Quello che tu citi è frutto di borghese banalità che soltano chi ha vissuto sulla propria pelle può combattere. E' una tribù di persone banali che favorisce il vittimismo di Pingu e lo fa diventare ancora più agnello sacrificale.
> 
> ...


...hi, hi, hi...amico Nadamas...non si è mai "troppo filosofi"...peraltro, invece, noto che alla pacchianeria non c'è mai limite...guarda che al Pedrocchi ci sono stato spesso...mi piace il buco della pallottola conficcata nel muro...sparata da un austriaco ad un rivoluzionario padovano...sai, trovo il tuo...diciamo..."stile"...molto rozzo, rutilante, caricato e plebeo...insomma, non riesci ad andare oltre Rambo e Rocky...Godard, per te, è una marca di vibratori...hi, hi, hi...filosofia per i nani?...se tu avessi un briciolo di cultura, sapresti che siamo tutti nani..."_sulle spalle di giganti_"...i gesuiti?...sei proprio un ignorante...Balthasar, Bettinelli, Porta, Fleury, Mersenne, Goldoni, Bayle, Joyce, Gluck, O'Connell, Lope de Vega...e tanti altri...quelli che tu, ovviamente, non conosci...hanno studiato dai gesuiti...lascia stare i gesuiti e occupati di ciò che più ti compete: il nulla...accetta un mio consiglio, spassionato, da amico: stai zitto e limitati a sembrare stupido, piuttosto che parlare e togliere ogni minimo dubbio...hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2007)

*Aiuto!!!*

Io ho studiato dai Gesuiti...dovrò preoccuparmi?


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io ho studiato dai Gesuiti...dovrò preoccuparmi?


...ciao, amica mia...nessuna preoccupazione...se hai studiato dai gesuiti, devi amare la cultura e la filosofia...come Federico II di Prussia e Caterina di Russia, nutro una profonda ammirazione per la cultura dei gesuiti...Ignazio di Loyola è la prova vivente di come una profonda ferita, sia essa fisica o di natura morale, possa produrre spettacolari conversioni esistenziali...


----------



## Bruja (16 Aprile 2007)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Io ho studiato dai Gesuiti...dovrò preoccuparmi?


Tranquilla, anche se adesso mi spiego la tendenza a cavillare  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2007)

*Bruja*

tendenza a cavillare ? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Io pensavo di essere semplice!!!


----------



## Bruja (16 Aprile 2007)

*Iris*



Iris ha detto:


> tendenza a cavillare ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tranquilla, anche se adesso mi spiego la tendenza a cavillare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...dimmi, Nous, quanti hanni hai?...che studi hai fatto?...che fai nella vita?...puoi dirlo qui o preferisci che ti mandi un messaggio privato?...voglio sapere qualcosa di te...


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Iris ha detto:
> 
> 
> > tendenza a cavillare ?
> ...


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2007)

*Bruja*

Ti ha detto bene. IO le suore me le sono beccate all'asilo...i Gesuiti al Liceo...

Però non erano cavillosi..erano  logici e rigorosi; poco mistici, e anti Vaticano (si può dire).


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Aprile 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...dimmi, Nous, quanti hanni hai?...che studi hai fatto?...che fai nella vita?...puoi dirlo qui o preferisci che ti mandi un messaggio privato?...voglio sapere qualcosa di te...


...scusa il refuso...


----------



## Old Ari (16 Aprile 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Vedi caro Pinguino,
> io, per esempio, non sono incazzata, ma tu mi fai venire una rabbia.. ma una rabbia che neanche immagini...
> Premesso che non ci sono partiti presi e quindi eviterei le due squadre di traditori e traditi, anche se ci sono i traditori seriali come i traditi seriali... c'è chi ha esperienze in entrambi i ruoli... e chi in nessuno.
> Dici e ripeti sempre di amare tua moglie... ma ne sei così sicuro? Ti rivolgi a lei sempre con epiteti poco gradevoli.. "puttana"... "troia"... "mia moglie la traditrice" (la definizione la trovi così necessaria?)
> ...


Hai detto tutto quello che c'era da dire.
Ti quotissimo


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ti ha detto bene. IO le suore me le sono beccate all'asilo...i Gesuiti al Liceo...
> 
> Però non erano cavillosi..erano logici e rigorosi; poco mistici, e anti Vaticano (si può dire).


...guarda che lo zelo riformatore dei gesuiti ha sempre trovato l'avversione del clero...papa Clemente XIV ne decretò lo scioglimento...insomma, stavano sulle palle fin da subito...a molti...


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io ho studiato dai Gesuiti...dovrò preoccuparmi?


Todo modo, para buscar la voluntad divina! Anche io dai gesuiti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




...come Fidel Castro e Joseph Stalin


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Todo modo, para buscar la voluntad divina! Anche io dai gesuiti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao Multimodi...al collegio Belèn dell'Avana il primo...e al seminario teologico di Tbilisi il secondo...questi gesuiti!


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2007)

Io dalle peggio pinguine di milano... mi venivano a prelevare anche col pulmann 

	
	
		
		
	


	





poi , dopo una clamorosa  bocciatura solo esiliata...da altre pinguine, in un collegio..romano..e li..sono fiorita..come una rosa. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   .. il riformatorio sarebbe stata la tappa sucessiva...


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Ciao Multimodi...al collegio Belèn dell'Avana il primo...e al seminario teologico di Tbilisi il secondo...questi gesuiti!


Ciao Chen. Questi due casi in fondo confermano il motto del loro fondatore.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2007)

Ma questo è il post delle "motivazioni"

Pinguino , scusa.men vo'.


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> *Io dalle peggio pinguine di milano*... mi venivano a prelevare anche col pulmann
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Certe pinguine le avrei viste bene nelle Schultz Staffeln... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   sei stata brava ad evitare il riformatorio micia


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ciao Chen. Questi due casi in fondo confermano il motto del loro fondatore.


...hi, hi, hi...A.M.D.G...amico mio...A.M.D.G....


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Todo modo, para buscar la voluntad divina! Anche io dai gesuiti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le prime comunità "comuniste" sono state fondate dai missionari gesuiti...non è un caso.. Il capo dei Gesuiti é il Papa Nero.
Comunque questo è il trhead di pinguino...lasciamo a lui lo spazio.


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ma questo è il post delle "motivazioni"
> 
> Pinguino , scusa.men vo'.


  Ti seguo , hai ragione.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ma questo è il post delle "motivazioni"
> 
> Pinguino , scusa.men vo'.


Micia lo fa... questione di Curriculum


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2007)

*MM*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Certe pinguine le avrei viste bene nelle Schultz Staffeln...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

beh...ora te ne dico una....: lo sai che ho visto la biancheria intima che indossava una pinguina del collegio in cui vivevo...altro che S. Staffeln...aveva un amante..noi , quelle consiedrate le piu' grandi ne avevamo la certezza.


All'ultimo anno delle superori essendo tra le piu' grandi godevo di privilegi particolari tipo ..uscire quattro ore alla domenica per acompagnare le" piccole"...
l'acqua al mattino per la doccia era fredda... e messa tutti i giorni...rosario...e poi passi al riformatorio... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   in automatico...

A parte gli scherzi..sono stati anni anche molto belli..mi innammorai del Prof di Filosofia... al quinto anno.., aveva la stessa faccia di Cacciari...barbones..viso allungato...e in villa Aldobrandini ci facevamo delle chiaccherate....non mi filo' pero'..era piu' grande di me, di troppo...

e allora passai al giocatore di Rugby....uno straf..della maronna...giocava in serie A..vabbè...mo la pianto..vado a lavorà...a dopo

Ps. scusa pinguino..sono rimbambita!


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2007)

E' vero, questo post non va invaso con altre dissertazioni. Mi scuso con Pinguino, non replico più.


----------



## Bruja (16 Aprile 2007)

*Miciolidia*

Sei la solita furbacchiona, hai visto che a Milano erano rigorose e sei andata da quelle sbracate a Roma  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Io avevo una certa Suor Teresa che ancora la ricordo.............un vero kapò! Però come insegnanti nulla da dire...........
Bruja

x Chen 
Non ho molto da dire di me, le elementari erano statali ma la mia insegnante quinquennale era talmente brava che alle medie non ho avuto alcun problema e neppure oltre.......
Non ho titoli particolari, sono una specie di autodidatta, a circa vent'anni conoscevo, o meglio avevo letto, quasi tutti classici della letteratura italiana, russa, francese e inglese e qualcosa della tedesca (mio padre mi imponeva un libro al mese da quando ho avuto capacità di leggere con un minimo di critica). Ho una sufficiente preparazione scientifica. 
Ho lavorato in vari campi fin da giovanissima......... ed oggi da pluricinquantenne, ho una vita serena e posso dedicare tempo ai grandi amori della mia vita: la storia e la musica classico-operistica. (sono stata una bambina che il nonno portava spesso nel loggione del Regio di Parma............. quindi allevata ad una critica feroce ...!)
Sono solo tratti generali ma presumo bastino per un'idea orientativa.


Ops, avete ragione.......... andiamo altrove a chiacchierare.......!!


----------



## Old Nadamas (16 Aprile 2007)

*per tutti e per PINGU*

Cari amici vedo con piacere che il rientro tra voi si è reso utile a rendere l’ambiente più incandescente…trovo i vostri tentativi di scarnificare la mia indole simpatici e intelligenti,
l’unico che trovo piena di se e strafottente e spesso fuori tema è LETTRICE, ma lasciamola nel suo brodo. Mi dispiace ovviamente per la vita sofferta di Pingu ma vorrei dirgli di non essere troppo accusatore verso i tanti NADA della sua vita. Lui ha incontrato e vissuto dei NADA ostili, io sono un Nada pieno di umanità, calore e gioia, chiedo scusa se sono stato troppo diretto ma nella vita a volte è meglio un fulmine che tante, troppe carezze. Caro Pingu ti auguro di ottenere la felicità che rincorri, il tuo vissuto è tremendo ma con ciò non devi abbatterti e nemmeno accettare con rassegnazione la tua realtà. Certo impugnare il coltellonon per tutti è facile ma inizia a vederti diverso e cerca di rispettarti, solo così inizierai la riscossa, ma senza odio, senza clamore, la calma e l’intelligenza devono essere tue alleate costanti.
Per quanto riguarda me, come vedete il toro ha le spalle larghe, non è certo il giudizio ormai banalizzato di alcuni di voi a farmi riflettere Non sto male con me stesso, l’unico rammarico è che spesso non riesco a frenare la forza compulsiva che mi spinge a tradire anche se, a chi importa, sono sulla strada della guarigione. Ripeto, in maniera frikettona mi sento un po’ Zorro, certo, c’è pieno in giro di stupide esaltate che credono che tutti gli uomini siano frilli ed allora mi diverte sedurle, scoparle e lasciarle…rifletti Trottolino a ciò che affermo…chi gioca a poker, chi a tennis, io amo giocare col cervello e l’anima ed il corpo di donne che altri avrebbero timore solo a guardarle ed avvicinarle…io posso ed il divertimento è assicurato…e ora dai conle bastonate..un abbraccio


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2007)

Grazie Nada detto da te suona come un complimento 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















vuol dire che la vita mi ha insegnato qualcosa


----------



## Old Nadamas (16 Aprile 2007)

*lettrice*

infatti..un complimento...beata te 

	
	
		
		
	


	












la tua fretta nel rispondere dimostra quanta fatica fai a vivere...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> infatti..un complimento...beata te
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

























   ... manco ti sai esprimere ma vai va!!!


----------



## Old Nadamas (16 Aprile 2007)

*lettrice analfabeta*

certo, il mio ermetismo non è per te, tu sei da filastrocche...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> certo, il mio ermetismo non è per te, tu sei da filastrocche...


Vabo' mettiamo l'ignoranza nel conto dell'ermetismo


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> Cari amici vedo con piacere che il rientro tra voi si è reso utile a rendere l’ambiente più incandescente…trovo i vostri tentativi di scarnificare la mia indole simpatici e intelligenti,
> l’unico che trovo piena di se e strafottente e spesso fuori tema è LETTRICE, ma lasciamola nel suo brodo. Mi dispiace ovviamente per la vita sofferta di Pingu ma vorrei dirgli di non essere troppo accusatore verso i tanti NADA della sua vita. Lui ha incontrato e vissuto dei NADA ostili, io sono un Nada pieno di umanità, calore e gioia, chiedo scusa se sono stato troppo diretto ma nella vita a volte è meglio un fulmine che tante, troppe carezze. Caro Pingu ti auguro di ottenere la felicità che rincorri, il tuo vissuto è tremendo ma con ciò non devi abbatterti e nemmeno accettare con rassegnazione la tua realtà. Certo impugnare il coltellonon per tutti è facile ma inizia a vederti diverso e cerca di rispettarti, solo così inizierai la riscossa, ma senza odio, senza clamore, la calma e l’intelligenza devono essere tue alleate costanti.
> Per quanto riguarda me, come vedete il toro ha le spalle larghe, non è certo il giudizio ormai banalizzato di alcuni di voi a farmi riflettere Non sto male con me stesso, l’unico rammarico è che spesso non riesco a frenare la forza compulsiva che mi spinge a tradire anche se, a chi importa, sono sulla strada della guarigione. Ripeto, in maniera frikettona mi sento un po’ Zorro, certo, *c’è pieno in giro di stupide esaltate che credono che tutti gli uomini siano frilli ed allora mi diverte sedurle, scoparle e lasciarle*…rifletti Trottolino a ciò che affermo…chi gioca a poker, chi a tennis, io amo giocare col cervello e l’anima ed il corpo di donne *che altri avrebbero timore solo a guardarle ed avvicinarle*…io posso ed il divertimento è assicurato…e ora dai conle bastonate..un abbraccio


...hi, hi, hi...amico nadamas...da quello che scrivi si evince che ti piace "_accompagnarti_" a donne "_stupide ed esaltate_"...insomma, senti forte il fascino dell'imbecillità...ho capito, dai, di fronte ad una donna ipodotata, oligofrenica, scimunita, balorda, sciocca, citrulla, stolta, cretina, mentecatta ed ebete...non resisti...devi addirittura "_sedurla_"...e chissà che sforzo "_sedurre_" una deficiente, eh?...sei encomiabile...hi, hi, hi...ascolta, c'è un aforisma che così recita: "_Le donne stupide sono la salvezza per quegli uomini che altrimenti non avrebbero alcuna possibilità_"...

...che poi, "_gli altri avrebbero timore solo a guardarle ed avvicinale_"...e si parla sempre di donne "_stupide ed_ _esaltate_"...vero?...insomma, del tuo tipo di donna...mi sembra una considerazione degna di attenzione...perché rappresenta la prova concreta che l'universo non è infinito...almeno non quanto la stupidità umana...hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2007)

*cercasi rabdomante*

... vuol dire che ci  affideremo  ad un rabdomante ragazze...per cercare nel sottosuolo uomini ancora capaci di sedurre come  Zorrikid.


----------



## Old Nadamas (16 Aprile 2007)

*chensamurai*

caro cinesino perchè non te ne stai in via Sarpi a tirar di matto contro la nostra polizia di stato? sei saccente e presuntuoso, le tue frasi vomitano paroloni da universitario coatto e no-global...hai capito esattamente il senso del mio discorso. è che ti senti protagonista del nulla e nulla sei...in una platea c'è di tutto e quindi non sono sorpreso di trovare anche qui persone intelligenti, e potrei citarne tante, e piccoli topi periferici che si gonfiano perchè una famiglia a forza di stenti ha dato loro una sottocultura borghese...tu ne sei l'esempio chiaro e mi diverti troppo, grazie di esserci...però caro cinesino, prima di dare verdetti sappi con chi ti misuri e sappi che il Nada è su questi schermi da parecchi anni...sciau bellllo


----------



## Bruja (16 Aprile 2007)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ... vuol dire che ci affideremo ad un rabdomante ragazze...per cercare nel sottosuolo uomini ancora capaci di sedurre come Zorrikid.


Per un uomo si possono fare parecchie cose, ma "andare in miniera" per trovarne uno decente........ mi sembra eccessivo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> caro cinesino perchè non te ne stai in via Sarpi a tirar di matto contro la nostra polizia di stato? sei saccente e presuntuoso, le tue frasi vomitano paroloni da universitario coatto e no-global...hai capito esattamente il senso del mio discorso. è che ti senti protagonista del nulla e nulla sei...in una platea c'è di tutto e quindi non sono sorpreso di trovare anche qui persone intelligenti, e potrei citarne tante, e piccoli topi periferici che si gonfiano perchè una famiglia a forza di stenti ha dato loro una sottocultura borghese...tu ne sei l'esempio chiaro e mi diverti troppo, grazie di esserci...però caro cinesino, prima di dare verdetti sappi con chi ti misuri e sappi che il Nada è su questi schermi da parecchi anni...sciau bellllo


 
Nada, scusa sai..ma fino ad oggi quello che sicuramente abbiamo  compreso è con chi ti misuri Tu.


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Per un uomo si possono fare parecchie cose, ma "andare in miniera" per trovarne uno decente........ mi sembra eccessivo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No...Nada..la tua riconosciuta vivacità di spirito... questa volta... non è arrivata a cogliere l'ironia che per trovare uno Zorrikid, è necessario solo spostare un sassolino.


----------



## Old Ari (16 Aprile 2007)

Ma questo post è diventato un concentrato di veleno......


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2007)

*Ari , ti sbagli*



Ari ha detto:


> Ma questo post è diventato un concentrato di veleno......


 
 di strafighe


----------



## Bruja (16 Aprile 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> No...Nada..la tua riconosciuta vivacità di spirito... questa volta... non è arrivata a cogliere l'ironia che per trovare uno Zorrikid, è necessario solo spostare un sassolino.


 
Tu non mi devi fare i saltafossi, sono una personcina attempata, che vuoi che sappia, parli di sottosuolo e poi si tratta di sassi ironici....!!! 
Caspiterina, quel nick poi è quello di uno dei più attivi E-bayer conosciuti in rete......... mi vuoi proprio scombussolare........ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Basta, da adesso in poi accetto solo proposte per la mia apparecchiatura da rompicoglionidetector............ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


p.s. ho risposto io così ci salviamo da un post "bellicoso"


----------



## Old Nadamas (16 Aprile 2007)

*strafighe?*

ARI...ma dove sono qui le strafighe? mi sembra che ci siano tante suorinine in cerca di frati..e anche i frati non mancano...altro che tradimento...stareste bene al Vaticano...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2007)

Solo xche' non la diamo a te?


----------



## Old Nadamas (16 Aprile 2007)

*per lettrice e la sua fessurina*

tienitela...sono  allergico alla naftalina...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> tienitela...sono allergico alla naftalina...


La naftalina ciccio l'avrai te... comunque nessuno te l'ha offerta ... quindi fai battute attinenti 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sai cosa si dice a casa mia: che chi parla tanto di sesso e' perche' ne fa poco... quindi mi sa tanto che tu non ne vedi da un bel pezzo... inoltre  una persona della tua eta' che risulta volgare e usa parole come "fessurina" dovrebbe semplicemente tacere e tornare tra i suoi simili


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2007)

*Bruja, scusa*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> No...Nada..la tua riconosciuta vivacità di spirito... questa volta... non è arrivata a cogliere l'ironia che per trovare uno Zorrikid, è necessario solo spostare un sassolino.


 
leggevo di corsa e credevo che l'avesse scritto Nada.


----------



## Old Otella82 (16 Aprile 2007)

anche basta, su.
..è una bella giornata, rimandiamo a domani questo reciproco massacro a suon di emoticons ridanciane 

	
	
		
		
	


	




non è per fare la buonista eh, e che poi si riempiono pagine su pagine su pagine, e a me fa tanta fatica leggerle 

	
	
		
		
	


	





La Fighetta Nutella


----------



## Old Nadamas (16 Aprile 2007)

*lettrice*

cra signorina educata a Poggio Imperiale, sei tu che provochi, in quel "Solo xche' non la diamo a te", cosa intendevi? Dovevo forse scrivere con termini scientifici?
Io ho la mia età e ti giuro, per quanto si dica o si faccia a casa tua durante i lunghi tempi di carestia, la vita nme la sono goduta e continuo a godermela..in te invece si evince rabbia frutto di una sotto-educazione, o meglio diseducazione, metropolitana che sta portanto il nostro bel paese nella cacca.
fidanzati, se ce la fai...
" La naftalina ciccio l'avrai te...", si srive " l'avrai tu" e no TE, sgrammaticata.


----------



## Old Otella82 (16 Aprile 2007)

Dai Nada chiedile di uscire e facciamola finita.. tutta sta tensione puzza di erotismo abbestia!


----------



## Old Ari (16 Aprile 2007)

...e tra l'altro stiamo intasando il post di Pingui....
Vi scrivo come sto io così cambiamo discorso?


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> cra signorina educata a Poggio Imperiale, sei tu che provochi, in quel "Solo xche' non la diamo a te", cosa intendevi? Dovevo forse scrivere con termini scientifici?
> Io ho la mia età e ti giuro, per quanto si dica o si faccia a casa tua durante i lunghi tempi di carestia, la vita nme la sono goduta e continuo a godermela..in te invece si evince rabbia frutto di una sotto-educazione, o meglio diseducazione, metropolitana che sta portanto il nostro bel paese nella cacca.
> fidanzati, se ce la fai...
> " La naftalina ciccio l'avrai te...", si srive " l'avrai tu" e no TE, sgrammaticata.


No e' solo un modo di dire derivato da un dialetto italico... non voleva essere "grammaticamente corretto".. ma che te lo dico a fare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... la rabbia onestamente la leggo in cio' che tu scrivi... ma di nuovo che te lo dico a fare 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Vai con dio


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2007)

Ari ha detto:


> ...e tra l'altro stiamo intasando il post di Pingui....
> Vi scrivo come sto io così cambiamo discorso?





























Ari...hai ragione ma sto ridendo lo stesso...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Dai Nada chiedile di uscire e facciamola finita.. tutta sta tensione puzza di erotismo abbestia!


Otella fatti controllare il naso


----------



## Old Ari (16 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Ari...hai ragione ma sto ridendo lo stesso...


Ehi Micio, non è carino....


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Otella fatti controllare il naso


----------



## Old Otella82 (16 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Otella fatti controllare il naso


ora mi ci infilo un dito (nel nasooooo porcelli!!!), e vediamo se la percezione cambia....


mmmh no no.. puzza sempre


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2007)

*Ari!*



Ari ha detto:


> Ehi Micio, non è carino....


 
ma io ho sorriso   per* il modo* in cui lo hai detto...


vabbè...


----------



## Old Ari (16 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma io ho sorriso per* il modo* in cui lo hai detto...
> 
> 
> vabbè...


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> caro cinesino perchè non te ne stai in via Sarpi a tirar di matto contro la nostra polizia di stato? sei saccente e presuntuoso, le tue frasi vomitano paroloni da universitario coatto e no-global...hai capito esattamente il senso del mio discorso. è che ti senti protagonista del nulla e nulla sei...in una platea c'è di tutto e quindi non sono sorpreso di trovare anche qui persone intelligenti, e potrei citarne tante, e piccoli topi periferici che si gonfiano perchè una famiglia a forza di stenti ha dato loro una sottocultura borghese...tu ne sei l'esempio chiaro e mi diverti troppo, grazie di esserci...però caro cinesino, prima di dare verdetti sappi con chi ti misuri e sappi che il Nada è su questi schermi da parecchi anni...sciau bellllo


...amico...guarda che io ti conosco bene...leggo la tua frustrazione impotente e svigorita ad un chilometro di distanza...tu, di donne, ne sai davvero poco...e ne hai avute ancora di meno...a parte qualche "_stupida ed esaltata_", ovviamente...che gli "_altri_", sono ben felici di lasciare a te...come si lasciano gli avanzi...ad un cane randagio...d'altro canto, la cifra della tua personalità...è tutta circoscritta nella pochezza scomposta delle cose che scribacchi...nell'incerta e claudicante grammatica di cui dai prova...nell'astenia delle tue argomentazioni...cosa otterrei se ti dessi un centesimo per i tuoi pensieri?...il resto...hi, hi, hi...sei un uomo disperato che, al massimo, rimedia, forse, e dico forse, qualche donna disperata...nulla più...sai, leggo quello che scrivi e mi viene in mente un eschimese...pronto a dettare la norme su come si devono comportare gli abitanti del Congo durante la calura...hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> caro cinesino perchè non te ne stai in via Sarpi a tirar di matto contro la nostra polizia di stato? sei saccente e presuntuoso, le tue frasi vomitano paroloni da universitario coatto e no-global...hai capito esattamente il senso del mio discorso. è che ti senti protagonista del nulla e nulla sei...in una platea c'è di tutto e quindi non sono sorpreso di trovare anche qui persone intelligenti, e potrei citarne tante, e piccoli topi periferici che si gonfiano perchè una famiglia a forza di stenti ha dato loro una sottocultura borghese...tu ne sei l'esempio chiaro e mi diverti troppo, grazie di esserci...però caro cinesino, prima di dare verdetti sappi con chi ti misuri e sappi che il Nada è su questi schermi da parecchi anni...sciau bellllo


...amico...guarda che io ti conosco bene...leggo la tua frustrazione impotente e svigorita ad un chilometro di distanza...tu, di donne, ne sai davvero poco...e ne hai avute ancora di meno...a parte qualche "_stupida ed esaltata_", ovviamente...che gli "_altri_", sono ben felici di lasciare a te...come si lasciano gli avanzi...ad un cane randagio...d'altro canto, la cifra della tua personalità...è tutta circoscritta nella pochezza scomposta delle cose che scribacchi...nell'incerta e claudicante grammatica di cui dai prova...nell'astenia delle tue argomentazioni...cosa otterrei se ti dessi un centesimo per i tuoi pensieri?...il resto...hi, hi, hi...sei un uomo disperato che, al massimo, rimedia, forse, e dico forse, qualche donna disperata...nulla più...sai, leggo quello che scrivi e mi viene in mente un eschimese...pronto a dettare la norme su come si devono comportare gli abitanti del Congo durante la calura...hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Nadamas (16 Aprile 2007)

*lettrice analfabeta*


----------



## Old Nadamas (16 Aprile 2007)

*per il cinesino metropolitano*

. Sior Cinese, ora balbetti anche? ti innervosisci? scrivi due post identici? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












ma da dove viene? da quale regione della cina comunistoide?
mi apostrofi AMICO? ma puzza via tu e Mao, cibati di riso e fai la rivoluzione...pensa alla tua di astenia psico somatica....
Bruja, streghetta amica mia e mio vate, mia musa, è un po' che manco ma devo dire che ora mi diverto troppo, peggio di babau, di Mixo e company, un'altra schiera di balzeros riempie questo sito  

	
	
		
		
	


	












    sono commosso e ridanciano..e ora tocca  scrivere a Trottolino dadadududu e a te Pia ND (nobildonna) Lettrice.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








dai sdacci al Nada, picchia forte...


----------



## Old Ari (16 Aprile 2007)

Ho deciso:
Ora vi scrivo di come sto io.....


----------



## Old Nadamas (16 Aprile 2007)

*Ari*

attendo con ansia, finalmente qualcuno serio e garbato


----------



## Old Ari (16 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> attendo con ansia, finalmente qualcuno serio e garbato


Nada ma cos'è quella specie di ortaggio che hai inserito per ultimo dopo i tre smile?


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> . Sior Cinese, ora balbetti anche? *ti* innervosisci? *scrivi *due post identici?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...hi, hi, hi...amico...che ne so?...Io mando un messaggio a te...e ne escono due...forse per farti capire meglio...un segno del destino...con uno, non capiresti...con due...a quanto vedo, ancora meno...guarda che ti stai notevolmente "_scomponendo_"...cerca di mantenere un "_tono_" accettabile, dai...tanto per ritornare alla grammatica, amico mio, ti ricordo che dopo il punto di domanda...bisogna iniziare con il maiuscolo...studia...studia...hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Iris (16 Aprile 2007)

Se continuate così, Pinguino rivaluterà la moglie....


----------



## Old Ari (16 Aprile 2007)

Ossignur...Chen ma non te ne frega niente di come sto?


----------



## Old Nadamas (16 Aprile 2007)

*cinesino il prof*

sì caro codino maoista, ora attaccati al maiuscolo..ma fammi ridere  

	
	
		
		
	


	












    se c'è uno che è scomposto sei tu, caz..ma sai che mi diverti troppo? ci mancavi ..davveo ti prego non andartene,


----------



## Old Ari (16 Aprile 2007)

Vabbè......mi ritiro nelle mie stanze....


----------



## Old Nadamas (16 Aprile 2007)

*ari nun ce lassà*






mi arrendo, ma non andartene


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> sì caro codino maoista, ora attaccati al maiuscolo..ma fammi ridere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...amico mio...ho visto che hai corretto "lettrice" e ho subito pensato che tu fossi un accademico della Crusca...poi, invece, ho notato che non metti nemmeno il maiuscolo dopo il punto di domanda...e allora...ho pensato che sì, forse non hai fatto nemmeno le elementari...ed ecco spiegata adeguatamente ed esaustivamente la tua inveterata passione per le donne..."_stupide ed esaltate_"...un'ultima cosa...il "*ci* *mancavi*" cos'è?..._Plurale maiestatis_ o...più semplicemente...un modo per sentirti meno solo?...in subordine, il risultato di un disturbo di personalità multipla?...hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Pinguino (16 Aprile 2007)

*Per tutti*

Vi lascio un giorno e guardate che casinò mi tirate in piedi. Vi richiamo all'ordine se no rivaluto veramente mia moglie. Io frequentavo i francescani vado bene lo stesso?


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> . Sior Cinese, ora balbetti anche? ti innervosisci? scrivi due post identici?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In effetti c'è da divertirsi qua sopra  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   dopo il buonismo prodiano, questa chicche...non male, devo dire


----------



## Old kyaranat (16 Aprile 2007)

*Maronn!!!*

ancora co' ste storie???????  

	
	
		
		
	


	




di là si parla di greenpeace e invece qua ci si massacra i c*****i !!!


----------



## Old grace (16 Aprile 2007)

*NADAMAS!!!*

non ho mai conosciuto/letto uno con più energia di te* ... sei davvero troppo forte! 
però nei confronti di pinguino un po' hai sbagliato il tiro ... dai riconoscilo ... dai ...

ciaoooooo

* libido, voglia/capacità di 'espandersi'


----------



## ççççç (16 Aprile 2007)

E' triste constatare a quale livello è giunto questo forum; è il motivo per cui ho smesso di frequentarlo.


----------



## Old Ari (16 Aprile 2007)

ççççç ha detto:


> E' triste constatare a quale livello è giunto questo forum; è il motivo per cui ho smesso di frequentarlo.


E ancora qui sei? Ma non avevi smesso?


----------



## òòòòòò (16 Aprile 2007)

Sono stato costretto....


----------



## Old grace (16 Aprile 2007)

*pinguino*

pinguino caro, solidarizzo con te. come ti avevo già detto in risposta al tuo primo post in questo forum, credo che tu abbia intrapreso la strada giusta per arrivare ad una soluzione che già conosci in cuor tuo, hai solo bisogno di tempo per metterla in pratica.  
hai deciso di andare dalla psicologa, e fai benissimo. lei può aiutarti a vedere più chiaro in te, in tua moglie e in tutta questa storia.
ti auguro ogni bene.


----------



## Old Nadamas (16 Aprile 2007)

*consiglio per PINGU*

caro PINGU ma che ci vai a fare a buttare soldoni da quelle strizzacervelli? fossi in te, francescani o meno, cercherei una bella professionista e farei fuochi d'artificio..sex.sex.sex...PINGU scusa ancora la mia sincerità...ma da quanto tempo non scopi?
basta seghe mentali, trovati una signorina bella e piacevole e pensa solo a te. per una volta disinteressati di tua moglie, dei figli, della merda del mondo intero e SCOPA...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2007)

Pinguino ha detto:


> Vi lascio un giorno e guardate che casinò mi tirate in piedi. Vi richiamo all'ordine se no rivaluto veramente mia moglie. Io frequentavo i francescani vado bene lo stesso?


ahahahah..basta pietà 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   io non ce la faccio piu' dalle risate...sono i preti che ci hanno rovinato..questa è una delle cose che accomuna tutti e ammenne.


----------



## Old Nadamas (16 Aprile 2007)

*per il cinesino*

sei monotono, capzioso e segaiolo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















ma rimani, mi fai impazzire dal ridere....


----------



## Old chensamurai (16 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> caro PINGU ma che ci vai a fare a buttare soldoni da quelle strizzacervelli? fossi in te, francescani o meno, cercherei una bella professionista e farei fuochi d'artificio..sex.sex.sex...PINGU scusa ancora la mia sincerità...ma da quanto tempo non scopi?
> basta seghe mentali, trovati una signorina bella e piacevole e pensa solo a te. per una volta disinteressati di tua moglie, dei figli, della merda del mondo intero e SCOPA...


...ciao Eschimese!...sempre a dare consigli, sulla lotta alla calura, agli abitanti del Congo?...Hi, hi, hi...mai vista una tale concentrazione di frustrazione impotente...senti, ma un pensiero un po' più evoluto...non dico, raffinato...no, questo sarebbe troppo per te...fuori portata...decisamente...ma un minimo di articolazione cognitiva...non riesci proprio a realizzarla?...hai presente quella cosa che hai tra...le orecchie?...Prova ad usarla..._God must love stupid people, he made so many_...hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Nadamas (16 Aprile 2007)

*per il cinese primo della classe*

ora anche le citazioni in anglosassone...ma dove credi di essere presuntuosetto dagli occhi a mandorla...caro cinese dei miei c........ qui c'è il popolo, la plebe, quella che è cresciuta battagliando per strda e si è conquistata una reputazione tra scudisciate date e prese, non mamalucchi come te che gridano slogan comunisti e fanno i furbetto coi soldi di mammaààààà


----------



## Old Pinguino (16 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ahahahah..basta pietà
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O cazzo vuoi vedere che hai ragione mia moglie non ha frequentato molto i preti.


----------



## Old Vulvia (16 Aprile 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Se continuate così, Pinguino rivaluterà la moglie....
















    fantastica!


----------



## Old zzzanzara (16 Aprile 2007)

*ahahahahah*






  Pietà!!!!!!!! mi fa male la milza!!!!!!!!!

Sono contenta che nn ci siano moderatori in questo forum! ogni tanto fa bene al cuore una sana e "prolungata" risata 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   .

Nessuna censura!!!!!!! mi piacete così come siete!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	










zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Bruja (16 Aprile 2007)

*.......................*

Stiamo davvero sbracando !!!!  
Sarà il caso che apra un thread in cui convogliare tutte le ghignate e le risate sciammannate............. potremmo chiamarlo "sghignazzate diversamente abili" così se ci accuseranno di essere diventati illeggibili buttiamo tutto nella discarica delle risatacce e salviamo l'aplomb.........  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2007)

ora io non voglio fare la Samuraia, :0006 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Chen è una battuta, lasciamela passare )ma è Bartres che diceva che non è tanto la battuta in sè stessa è capace di promuovere ilarità, ma è la visualizzazione del soggetto da cui proviene...la visualizzazione del soggettoe della scena...che la  sollecita...

quando ho letto  Irs e  Ari..io ..credetemi..ho rovesciato tutto sulla tastiera..non ce la facevo piu'..e ci perdoni Pinguino se abbiamo cosi trasceso..probabilmente in thread confezionato "all'uso di "...non si riderebbe cosi...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2007)

*Vulvia*



Vulvia ha detto:


> fantastica!


poi tu con sta faccia...


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2007)

*pinguino*



Pinguino ha detto:


> O cazzo vuoi vedere che hai ragione mia moglie non ha frequentato molto i preti.


 
ti abbiamo dato un idea.

 in Collegio!


----------



## Old Pinguino (16 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ora io non voglio fare la Samuraia, :0006
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fa bene ridere un pò stempera la tensione ma adesso rientriamo nel seminato o apriamo un post apposta per le migliori battute. Baci a tutti simpaticoni


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> ora anche le citazioni in anglosassone...ma dove credi di essere presuntuosetto dagli occhi a mandorla...caro cinese dei miei c........ *qui c'è il popolo, la plebe,* quella che è cresciuta battagliando per strda e si è conquistata una reputazione tra scudisciate date e prese, non mamalucchi come te che gridano slogan comunisti e fanno i furbetto coi soldi di mammaààààà


Scusa ehhhh...ma parla per te!!!


----------



## Lettrice (16 Aprile 2007)

comunque i samuarai erano giapponesi...perche' continua a chiamarlo cinesino? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





pinguino chiedo perdono per aver contribuito alla rovina del tuo Thread...


----------



## Old Pinguino (16 Aprile 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> comunque i samuarai erano giapponesi...perche' continua a chiamarlo cinesino?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daltronde sei una Iena Ridens un pò sbrana un pò ride. Non è che anche tu sei come la Lupa abbai abbai ma quando ti massaggiano il pancino fai le fusa come un micino?


----------



## Bruja (16 Aprile 2007)

*Pinguino*



Pinguino ha detto:


> Daltronde sei una Iena Ridens un pò sbrana un pò ride. Non è che anche tu sei come la Lupa abbai abbai ma quando ti massaggiano il pancino fai le fusa come un micino?


Cos'è questa cosa che a Lupa massaggiano il pancino?................io ASPETTO NOTIZIE E PARTICOLARI e tu sei già al corrente dei massaggini??? Qui ci sono fughe di notizie, mi si nascondono notizie vitali.......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja

x Miciolidia
Per ogi hai finito di ribaltarti dalle risate o ne teniamo un paipo per domani?  Non vorrei ti facessero male tutte insieme!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   (A proposito del tuo avatar, sicura che sia amore per l'arte, perchè sembra la foto di alcune comari che sbirciano nei "fatti nostri sottostanti"........... e a guardare bene somigliano a più o meno 4-5 delle nostre utenti)


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Cos'è questa cosa che a Lupa massaggiano il pancino?................io ASPETTO NOTIZIE E PARTICOLARI e tu sei già al corrente dei massaggini??? Qui ci sono fughe di notizie, mi si nascondono notizie vitali..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
L'hai capita eh....non ti si puo' nascondere Nulla!


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Cos'è questa cosa che a Lupa massaggiano il pancino?................io ASPETTO NOTIZIE E PARTICOLARI e tu sei già al corrente dei massaggini??? Qui ci sono fughe di notizie, mi si nascondono notizie vitali..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Eccomi qua..mi hai chiamato??
E' da un po' che leggo e non intervengo...mi sembro proprio una di quelle comari che descrivi...lì che sbircia


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2007)

*Dere*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Eccomi qua..mi hai chiamato??
> E' da un po' che leggo e non intervengo...mi sembro proprio una di quelle comari che descrivi...lì che sbircia


 
ma che ti sei messa...come ti piglia?

"come piglia a te!!!"  mi risponderai


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma che ti sei messa...come ti piglia?
> 
> "come piglia a te!!!" mi risponderai


 
Me la spasso..lì in alto su quel cornicione...mi sto godendo il panorama!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ocio che borlo giù.....


----------



## Miciolidia (16 Aprile 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Me la spasso..lì in alto su quel cornicione...mi sto godendo il panorama!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
tranquilla, sotto c'è il talamo nuziale.


----------



## dererumnatura (16 Aprile 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tranquilla, sotto c'è il talamo nuziale.


 
L'importante è che ci sia un bel lettone perchè in questo momento ...mi sta calando la palpebra.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ciao ciao ciao!


----------



## Bruja (17 Aprile 2007)

*Per le comari*

Buon risveglio..............vi avverto ho spostato il letto!!!  Però c'è il pulsante per chiamare l'infermiera..........
Bruja


----------



## Old Nadamas (17 Aprile 2007)

*lettrice analfabeta*

cara anal....fabeta, lo chiamo cinesino poichè me lo immagino in via Sarpi a tirar pietre (contraffattte) ai "grandi" poliziotti ed a sventolare bandiere rosse ormai sbiadite e dimenticate...se lui è un samurai io sonon superman


----------



## Bruja (17 Aprile 2007)

*Nada.....*



Nadamas ha detto:


> cara anal....fabeta, lo chiamo cinesino poichè me lo immagino in via Sarpi a tirar pietre (contraffattte) ai "grandi" poliziotti ed a sventolare bandiere rosse ormai sbiadite e dimenticate...se lui è un samurai io sonon superman


Giusto per chiarezza, guarda che sulle cose anal............tu puoi insegnare parecchio a tutti !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## dererumnatura (17 Aprile 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Buon risveglio..............vi avverto ho spostato il letto!!! Però c'è il pulsante per chiamare l'infermiera..........
> Bruja


 
Buon giorno...potevi avvertirmi prima che spostavi il letto.....al risveglio non ho capito più dove mi troavvo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  come ci torno ora là sopra??Micia??


----------



## Lettrice (17 Aprile 2007)

Nadamas ha detto:


> cara anal....fabeta, lo chiamo cinesino poichè me lo immagino in via Sarpi a tirar pietre (contraffattte) ai "grandi" poliziotti ed a sventolare bandiere rosse ormai sbiadite e dimenticate...se lui è un samurai io sonon superman


Che cazzo centra l'analfabetismo con il non aver letto il tuo post?

O forse volevi solo fare la battutaccia da bar dello sport...

Che cazzo di tristezza.


----------



## Old Nadamas (17 Aprile 2007)

*lettrice e la finezza*

cara ragazza, in fatto di finezza non ti incula nessuno


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2007)

*cito ad esempio...*











Nadamas ha detto:


> cara ragazza, in fatto di finezza non ti incula nessuno


 

è proprio vero é sempre è tutto relativo alla propria percezione.


Coloro che ieri ridevano anche di queste battute, oggi sanno fare anche del moralismo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	










Prendiamoci meno sul serio...è meglio.


----------

